# Sticky  Necessary health tests before breeding



## tashi

Tests that are deemed necessary for the good of the breed 


Please post here the ones that are known to help members do not use for chat and if you disagree please contact original poster to amend the original post so as not to confuse people 

Thankyou


----------



## tashi

golden retriever


Hip and elbow scoring

eye testing carried out annually


----------



## tashi

Hip scoring 

Eye testing

DNA PLL


----------



## Guest

Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

DNA Tested For L2 HGA (Hydroxyglutaric Aciduria)

DNA Tested For HC (Hereditary Cataracts)

Eye Tested For PHPV  (Persitent Hyperplastic Primary Vitreous) 

Eye Tested For PPSC (Posterior Polar Subcapsular Cataract)


----------



## tashi

Hip Scoring

Eye testing


----------



## Guest

Olde Tyme Bulldog
Hip Scoring

American Bulldog
Hip Scoring 
NCL Screening


----------



## bullbreeds

English Bull Terrier:

Heart, Kidneys and BAER.


----------



## bullbreeds

Bullmastiff:

Hip scoring.


----------



## Tollisty

*Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever*

DNA test for PRA
DNA test for CEA/CH
Hip Scoring

Some cases of SRMA, no test available yet.


----------



## basi

Basenjis

Fanconi Syndrome (one off test)

Hip Scoring (one off test)

Eyes - PRA (annually), Cataracts (annually) & PPM (one off test)


----------



## Debbie

Dogue de Bordeaux

Hip and Elbow Scoring.


----------



## raindog

*Siberian Huskies*

Hips - (breed average is currently 7)

Eyes - Cataracts, PRA, Glaucoma


----------



## cav

CAVALIER KING CHARLES
heart
eyes
yearly


----------



## clueless

CHINESE CRESTED

PRA (Yearly Cerf or DNA test) 
Glaucoma ( yearly)
Patella


----------



## Jo P

Rottweilers

Hip and Elbow scoring

Some people are choosing to heart test


----------



## griffpan

Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen

Epilepsy is known to occur and the breed club and Animal Health Trust are in co operation to arrange testing to find the mode of inheritance and also if any individual is the responsible gene carrier. Volunteer hounds have a small blood sample taken from them to assist this survey.

GBGV's have very few eye problems however these conditions are known to oocur:
PPM (Persistant Pupillary Membranes) This condition should clear by the time the puppy is approx 8 weeks old, if it continues, they are non progressive and it is common for it to disappear later on in the dogs life.

POAG This condition was discovered in a Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen that was imported. The breed club is promoting ongoing surveillanvce scheme and is encouraging all breeders to test their breeding stock for indentification of this condition. POAG is more common in PBGV's than GBGV's.


----------



## shadybug

labradors

Hip score , For a good Hip score The total score should add up to single 
Figure e.g left hip 4 right hip 5 total Score = 9 . 

Elbow Score Pref to be 0/0

Annual eye test 

Optigen Testing Clear to normal is the best outcome


----------



## zoeybeau

Boxer's 

Heart scoring, 

Thyroid test.

And some hip score, but not everyone.


----------



## kimpossible

Lhasa Apsos

Eye testing particularly GPRA (yearly) - should have a valid certificate covering the time of breeding


----------



## Guest

*Border Collie*

BAER hearing test.
DNA testing for CEA(CH)/CL/TNS/MDR1.
Hip Scoring.
Elbow Scoring.
Clinical screening for PRA.


----------



## Sgurr

English Springer Spaniel

Hip score
Eyetest
Dna test for Fucosidosis
Dna test for Progressive Retinal Atrophy (cord 1)
Dna test for Phosphofructokinase Defeciency (PFK)

My website Sgurr - English Springer Spaniels - Welcome has some further information and the English Springer Spaniel Club has excellent info at www.springerspaniel.org.uk

Sgurr


----------



## gillieworm

Dalmatians should all be BAER hearing tested


----------



## Freyja

Irish setters have to be tested clear for CLAD

There are no diseases in whippets and greyhounds that need to be tested for before breeding


----------



## cazal

Miniature & Toy Poodles DNA Testing for PRA (prcd ) OptiGen - homepage headlines - genetic diseases in dogs - canine genetic testing - Ithaca, New York


----------



## sue wyatt

Border Collies

OptiGen - homepage headlines - genetic diseases in dogs - canine genetic testing - Ithaca, New York

DNA test for CEA/CH, TNS, CL + hips score

Sue.

Bailstails Border Collies


----------



## KAT

Boston Terriers

DNA Test for Juvenile Hereditary Cataract in Boston Terriers

Cheek swabs (free of charge) can also be obtained by contacting Symone Ingram telephone +44 (0) 1638 555621 or fax +44 (0) 1638 555643 or via e-mail to [email protected].


----------



## Chris1

Labradoodle
[Labrador x Poodle]

Essential
Elbow Scores
Hip Scores
Clear Eye Certificate
Optigen PRA Testing

Desirable
Penn HIP Screening
Thyriod Testing
Heart testing


----------



## Tigerkatz

AKITA and Akita Inu

Hips scored (one time thing) breed average is 11
PRA Eye testing (yearly)


----------



## sue wyatt

Hi,

This link might help::

HYPOTHYROIDISM IN THE SIBERIAN HUSKY | Siberian Husky Health Foundation | Promoting the welfare of the Siberian Husky in areas of health genetics education & rescue

Sue xxxx


----------



## wildmagic

Australian Shepherd
Hip testing
CERF
Thyroid testing


----------



## vizzy24

Hungarian Vizsla 
Hip scoring: average score 12


----------



## candysmum

Dalmatian

Hip scoring

BAER Hearing test


----------



## Ridgielover

*Rhodesian Ridgeback*

Essential: Hip Scoring

Elbow scoring is becoming more common

The Americans also Thryoid Test

And all puppies should be checked for Dermoid Sinus by at least two people who are experienced with checking (unfortunately most vets do not have the experience to do this properly - I've found sinuses in puppies which have been checked by vets )


----------



## Guest

Poodle Health Problems

Progressive Retinal Atrophy a disorder of the eye in which the light cells in the retina wither and die due to insufficient blood supply. the disease progresses Gradually, results in blindness and has no known cure. Its onset in the Poodle is between 5 to 6 years old. The presence of PRA can be detected by ophthalmascopic examination by a veterinary ophthalmologist.

Corneal Dystrophy - Corneal dystrophies" are diseases of the cornea that are bilateral, non-inflammatory and inherited.

Legg-Calve'-Perthes - a disorder in which non-inflammatory a vascular necrosis of the femoral neck and head result in one of both of a young dog's rear legs becoming lame. Irritability and pain are other primary symptoms. Some dogs recover and function without treatment, but in severe case surgical removal of the femur head is indicated.

Patella Sub-luxation - or slipped kneecap, a condition in which the patella slides in and out of the groove where it is normally held in place by ligaments. This causes hopping or favoring of the leg until the kneecap slips back into place. In some cases, in can be surgically corrected.

Epilepsy - a neurological disorder marked by recurring seizures that follow episodic, abnormal discharges of electrical impulses by nerve cells in the brain. As in humans, it is controlled with drugs such as Phenobarbital or Dilantin.

Hypothyroidism - a condition resulting from an inadequate production of thyroid hormone. Also treated with drug therapy, its symptoms include a coarse, brittle coat that falls out, thickening and discoloration of the skin, lethargy, obesity, mental slowness and irregular heart cycles.

Cryptorchidism - or undescended testicle, a condition in which one or both testicles are retained in the abdominal cavity. Hormone injections, given to stimulate testicular descent, sometimes are successful. When the treatment is unsuccessful, removal of the testicles is recommended because cryptorchid testicles may become cancerous.

Mitral Valve Disease - The heart consists of 4 chambers - 2 atria and 2 ventricles. The atrioventricular (AV) valves ensure that the blood flows from the atria to the ventricles when the heart beats. A defect in the mitral valve (the left atrioventricular valve) causes backflow of blood into the left atrium, or mitral regurgitation. Less commonly, a narrowing or stenosis of the valve can be identified. Because of the leaky valve, the heart is less efficient at pumping blood to the body.

Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA) - A decrease in the number of red blood cells (RBC's) or the amount of hemoglobin, resulting in a decrease in the oxygen- carrying capacity of the blood.

Cushings Disease - This is a disease that occurs from the overproduction of cortisone by the adrenal glands.


----------



## lauski

BOXER
Heart Scoring
Hip scoring


----------



## tashi

Bumping this one up but please keep it with the breed and the necessary health test - NO discussions

Tests that are deemed necessary for the good of the breed 


Please post here the ones that are known to help members do not use for chat and if you disagree please contact original poster to amend the original post so as not to confuse people 

Thankyou
__________________


----------



## Jess2308

Pugs:

Nothing recommended by the KC or breed clubs (shameful!) but responsible breeders IMO should be x raying for Hemivertebra. And hip scoring is starting to come into practice now too.


----------



## lynn9994

American Cockers
PRA annually


----------



## casandra

Dobermann

All tests should be done for every breeding:

*vWD*- Von Willebrands Disease is a disorder that pertains to the ability to clot blood. vWD is hereditary, so dogs are able to be proven clear by parentage.

*Hip Dysplasia* - Penhip or OFA

*Eyes* - CERF (for PRA)

*Hypothyroidism *- T3, T4 and autoantibodies should be tested for every year

*Dilated Cardiomyopathy* - Echocardiogram or Holter test (preferably both, as they show different things) should be done once per year and always before breeding. DCM can turn up without warning anytime during a dogs life, as young as 5 months, all the way up to 14 years or more.

The following should be checked thoroughly before deciding to breed your dogs. There are no actual tests that can determine if the genes are present or if your dog will get the disease, so you need to thoroughly research your pedigree and the pedigree of the stud you intend to use in order to determine the potential risk for the puppies that could come from the combination.

*CVI* - Cervical Vertebral Instability or Wobbler's Syndrome

*Chronic Active Hepatitis* - Copper Toxicosis (a particularly nasty liver disease)

*Gastric Dilation Volvulus* - GDV or Bloat

*Albinism* - No dog with albinism in the ancestry should be bred, *PERIOD.*

*Colour Dilution Alopecia* - CDA is found only in Blues and Fawns.

This link shows what the KC prefers everyone test for at a minimum for each breed, but you should research much more than what they require as it truly is a bare minimum. Nobody congratulates anyone for only doing the bare minimum!!

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/1100/abshealthreqs.pdf


----------



## dexter

roughs 

eye testing

hip scoring


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

casandra said:


> In this day and age when health testing is readily available, it should not be bypassed just because you have had some successes previously without them. No matter what you think about the health of your lines, you cannot know for sure until you have physical proof. By providing people with the information on the lines of the dogs you are providing them, they have some sort of idea what could go wrong in the future, which will help them plan for possibly emergencies or accidents.
> 
> In my opinion, anyone who doesn't care enough to health test or just does the bare minimum and doesn't care to do right by their breed doesn't truly love the breed and shouldn't be breeding. Why would you risk the health of an unborn dog?


Unfortunately, some who don't care about the breed health test and use the results to appear caring. Even the ABS has its problems, it's accessible to back yard breeders and puppy farmers, as much as those who genuinely care, and a large proportion of this is down to health testing.

Bordy, I absolutely loved your posts, fabulous! Dare I say you obviously genuinely care for your breed, health testing doesn't have to prove this if you know your lines and breeding.

I wasn't going to post on this very serious sticky, but just felt I had to join in. As much as health testing is a very useful tool, it should always be fully explained to people, it isn't just a case of clear means acceptable to breed from, or a hip score of 7:7 is great, a hip score of 0:0 is perfect - it isn't as simple as that.

Anyway, an update on Labrador Retrievers, there was a brief post earlier!

Recommended tests, and those required to be a member of the ABS are:

Hip score should be around the current Breed Mean Standard of 15, with as equal a score as possible, so 7:7 is acceptable, 15:0 is undesirable. The lower the score the better, so 0:0 is the best score. Each hip is scored out of 53, so a total of 106.

BVA Current Clear Eye cert, should be current at time of mating. This is an annual test, and does not cover a dog for it's lifetime. It may be that a dog that is currently clear and used in a breeding programme could later fail an annual BVA current clear eye test.

Other health tests for Labrador Retrievers are:

Elbow grading, should be either a 0 or 1. Each elbow is graded from 0-3, with the grading presented similarly to hip scores as 0:0 or 0:1 etc. Anything higher than a 1 is undesirable. Elbow grades are referred to by the highest score, so a 0:0 is a 0, and a 3:0 would be a 3.

PRA - progressive retinal atrophy, a genetic eye defect, results are either clear/normal, carrier or affected. Preferrable result is clear/normal.

CNM - centro nuclear myopathy, a muscle wasting disease, genetic test results are similar to those of PRA, preferrable result clear.

Some results for genetic tests are shown as CBP or Clear By Parentage; this has not been proven to carry through several generations as yet.

There are several other tests available, none as yet have been identified as a problem within the breed.

Tests that will be available in the near future are for HC (hereditary cataracts), HD (hip dysplasia), and also possibly for EIC (exercise induced collapse - although the underlying causes of this are debateable) and Epilepsy.


----------



## Bijou

BSD = hips and eyes ( PRA)

I am a KC accredited breeder of BSD and would like to see the Kc make health testing mandatory BEFORE registrationfor all dogs on it's register.

However it should not be forgotten that health is just ONE factor when selecting for breeding - temperament, construction and type are all important too . The big danger is that some dogs may well be overused because they 'have it all' ( good health test results, good temperament etc etc ) and in breeds with a limited gene pool this can quite easily mean that many dogs can be closely related - with each health test that is introduced we inevitably narrow the gene pool even further as those who fail are ( should ) be eliminated from breeding .

The only solution for some breeds is using dogs from overseas either by importing , taking our bitches over or by using frozen semen all of these things should be made much easier ( and cheaper ! ) - i also feel that the Kc should look more leniently on the careful and structured use of intervariety matings ( such as allowing Tervueren x Groenendael matings in my own breed ) - 

Personally I think it inexcusable to breed from dogs that have not been health tested - only by testing can you KNOW the problems that may be passed on. Simply saying " my dogs are healthy" does NOT make them so !


----------



## Laureng05

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

Blood test to check liver and kidneys

Heart and Eye tests (V IMPORTANT IN THIS BREED)


----------



## RachyBobs

Irish Wolfhound - Livershunt, Heart and Eye Tests


----------



## muse08

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

Heart test by vetenary cardiologist do be done annually,clear certificates are valid for a one year period.
Eye test by vetenary ophthalmologist to be done annually,clear certificates are valid for a one year period.

MRI scan recommended at the age of 2 ½ for SM, any dog screened before the age of 2 ½ should have a second screen when older.

The above tests do not identify carriers of the above conditions, they are an assessment of the parents only.Affected puppies can still be produced.


----------



## lianne

Bulldog-DNA test for Urate Stones.


----------



## tracey whitney

newfoundlands
kc say hip's and heart
some off use are doing elbow's and cystinuria these are all one off


----------



## dimkaz

Neapolitan Mastiff:

ABS says no test (the 2009 edition)...

my big mama (DDB X NEo, some say with a bit of G Dane) has been assessed for hips (by a geneticist...no hip scored) and heart (cardiologist/vet)

for dogs over 35kg at least *heart *and *hips/elbows* *MUST *be checked for. it would be highly IRRESPONSIBLE if it weren't.

even if i don't sell my pups, and have no proofs of these tests - except the references from the cardiologist-vet and the geneticist who carried them out... - i would never breed without at least checking for these potentially crippling conditions.



best
D


----------



## Kaida

cav said:


> CAVALIER KING CHARLES
> heart
> eyes
> yearly





Laureng05 said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
> 
> Blood test to check liver and kidneys
> 
> Heart and Eye tests (V IMPORTANT IN THIS BREED)





muse08 said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
> 
> Heart test by vetenary cardiologist do be done annually,clear certificates are valid for a one year period.
> Eye test by vetenary ophthalmologist to be done annually,clear certificates are valid for a one year period.
> 
> MRI scan recommended at the age of 2 ½ for SM, any dog screened before the age of 2 ½ should have a second screen when older.
> 
> The above tests do not identify carriers of the above conditions, they are an assessment of the parents only.Affected puppies can still be produced.


Heart and eyes yearly. CKCS should be over 2.5 years old when bred for the first time at the earliest, and preferrably older, and they should only be bred this young if their parents are over 5 and still heart clear.

MRI scan as Muse mentioned is essential.

Hips and knees can also be a problem.

See Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - Health & Genetic Diseases for the full list of things Cavaliers are prone to (there are over 40).


----------



## bulldogmania

I think Hip Scoring and Eye testing will do.


----------



## lauren001

I think for any breed of dog, it is important that the basics are looked at. By basics I mean heart and lung function, conformation (hip scoring, elbows etc.), eyes, liver and renal function.

Just because for instance heart problems are not thought to be an issue in certain breeds, doesn't mean that they are not in the breed and heritable too. Once they are all through a breed then it may be too late to salvage it easily whereas removing a few dogs at the outset when it was realised that their hearts on scanning were dodgy may save a lot of hassle.

I agree some specific DNA testing or more specific tests eg MRI, may be a waste of time in some breeds, but the basics as I have outlined above I think should be standard testing in all breeding dogs. 

JMO


----------



## nfp20

Weimaraner:

Hip Scoring (breed average 12 an improvement of 1 point in recent years)

Desirable:

BVA Eye Test 
Lond Hair Coat Test DNA
Heart Testing (blood test)

These are the known issues of the Weimaraner some are very rare. The eye conditions can be removed by testing breeding stock although the breed does not fall under the BVA scheme. Heart testing is now mandatory for members of the Dutch Club, thyroid panels are carried out in the states.

_________________________________________________________________
GASTRIC DILATATION AND VOLVULUS (GDV, Commonly known as &#8216;BLOAT') 
This is a life-threatening condition, which requires emergency treatment and there is an incidence of it in this breed. Ask your vet to tell you how to recognise it. The WCGB recommend that you feed your dog, when adult, twice a day in order not to overload the stomach. Pre-soak dry food before feeding. Don't feed immediately before or after exercising. Don't allow your dog to drink large quantities of water just before, during or just after exercising (small quantities are OK). 

HIP DYSPLASIA 
Ill fitting hip joints, not life threatening but causes extreme discomfort in affected dogs. The WCGB encourages members to X-ray breeding stock and submit plates to BVA/KC scheme to obtain a hip score. 

EPILEPSY 
Convulsions or fits are not common in this breed and can be controlled with medication. 

A consortium of researchers from the Universities of Missouri, Minnesota, the Ohio State University and the Animal Health Trust in Great Britain are working together to discover the mutations responsible for hereditary epilespy in many breeds

INTERSEXUALITY 
This is where both sets of sexual organs are present in the same animal. The condition is rare in this breed but cases have been noted. Requires corrective operation. 

PANCREATIC INSUFFICENCY 
This is caused by the lack of enzymes normally produced by the pancreas. Not common in the Weimaraner but a low incidence has been reported. Can be treated with medication. 

DILATED CARDIOMYOPATHY 
A condition affecting the heart muscle. Not common but a low incidence reported. Supportive treatment only. 

SYRINGOMYELIA 
This is a chronic progressive disease affecting the spinal cord. Rare in this breed but cases have been noted. No known treatment. 

ECTROPIAN 
Lower eyelid turns outwards. Not common but cases noted. Corrective surgery necessary. 

ENTROPIAN 
Eyelids turn inwards. Not common but cases noted. Corrective surgery necessary. 

DISTRICHIASIS 
Extra eyelashes growing inwards. Should be removed. Low incidence noted.

JUVENILE PYODERMA 
Pustular skin condition with associated lymphadentis seen in puppies & young adults. Not common in the Weimaraner but cases noted. Requires treatment with medication. 

___________Taken from the WCGB Website Health Page__________________

In addition I would add the following to that list:

Mast Cell Tumors 
A form of cancer seen commonly in some breeds of dog. Diagnosis made by analysis of asperated cells. Early detection is advisable as these can spread.

Meningitis 
Very rare but some cases noted. Usually occurs in pups from 6mths of age. Very Important that you seek medical treatment ASAP a this can result in death. Diagnosis is gained through analysis of spinal fluid treatment using a long term course of steroids. Not all types of Meningitis are treatable - Steroid Responsive is the most common noted. Signs include stiff neck that can resemble slipped disc. 

Cushings Disease
Over production of cortisol can be the result of tumors in the adrenal or petuitary systems. Common signs are: pot bellied, significant hair loss, frequent urination (sometimes incontinant), ravenous appetite, lethargy, muscle wastage, excessive panting. Diagnosis by repeated blood tests (ACTH stimulation test & low-dose dexamethasone suppression test).

Uniquely in the Weimaraner it is worth noting that the grey coat turns orange and is very dry and course to the touch. Prostate issues can also have an effect on coat colour.

Prostate Tumors
Seen rarely but noted usually in dogs of 5yrs +. Signs include difficulty urinating, behavioural changes. As a pet owner if you trace the line of the shaft you will feel an uneven raise/lump in the skin the majority of this tumor is usually a little like an iceberg so more beneath the surface than can be seen on top. Check regularly. Easily resolved by operation to remove it.


----------



## dagny0823

How about Chihuahuas? Are there essential tests for the breed?


----------



## sue wyatt

Link to Health tests for the Chihuahuas

Chihuahua Health Problems

Hope this helps Sue xx


----------



## Very_Versace

Dobermann

Hip scoring
Elbow grading
DNA Testing (vWb)
Eye testing
Wobblers syndrome testing


----------



## casandra

Very_Versace said:


> Dobermann
> 
> Hip scoring
> Elbow grading
> DNA Testing (vWb)
> Eye testing
> Wobblers syndrome testing


There is no genetic test for Wobbler's Syndrome. The only way the disease can be diagnosed is through MRI/CAT scans if I remember correctly.

The dna test is for vWD (von Willebrand's Disease), though dogs can be clear by parentage without having the test performed.

Dobermanns should be tested for Hips, Elbows (not as important or as widely used), vWD, PHPv, Full blood work/Thyroid, DCM (Holter/Echo/DNA Genetic Marker). The blood work will show if there are elevated levels of leukocytes/white blood cells suggesting something may be wrong. The blood works should also detail liver/endocrine issues as the breed is highly prone to Copper Toxicosis/Chronic Active Hepatitis. This goes without saying testing for brucellosis and other doggie sti's.


----------



## PETER.PHIL

These are not smart people. Smart people don't let dogs in heat outside, by themselves, ever. Even in a fence. They know male dogs will do what they can to get the female. It's likely the puppies have different fathers, but they only caught this one.


----------



## PETER.PHIL

Take her to the vet ASAP. It is possible that she has developed a medical condition that is causing her behavior. Get rid of the pinch collar. It is probably making the situation worse.


----------



## leashedForLife

PETER.PHIL said:


> Take her to the vet ASAP. It is possible that she has developed a medical condition that is causing her behavior. Get rid of the pinch collar. It is probably making the situation worse.


what question / person are U replying to?

a QUOTE from the original-post helps make a trail for understanding.

how does a *pinch-collar AKA prong-collar* come up on a thread re health-screens prior to breeding? 
:huh: is this post on the wrong thread?


----------



## leashedForLife

PETER.PHIL said:


> It's likely the puppies have different fathers, but they only caught this one.


what question / person are U replying to? 
a QUOTE from the original-post helps make a trail for understanding.

please QUOTE the relevant post, so that we can understand how U conclude that the litter is multi-sire? 
thanks so much. [this thread is about tests before breeding - i don't know of any litters on it.]


----------



## JoedeeUK

wildmagic said:


> Australian Shepherd
> Hip testing
> CERF
> Thyroid testing


Plus MDR1, CEA(CH), prcd PRA-DNA testing
Eye testing
Elbow scoring


----------



## HorseNutritionist

Does anyone know what tests should be done before breeding Beagles? I've looked for it here but couldn't find anything.

Appreciate your help....


----------



## Taylorbaby

HorseNutritionist said:


> Does anyone know what tests should be done before breeding Beagles? I've looked for it here but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Appreciate your help....


BEAGLE HEALTH PROBLEMS

also look up 'breeding beagles health tests' on google loads of sites come up


----------



## tiddliewink

There is a new DNA test for Beagles now. Common name 'Chinese' something or other. The Beagle club sites should now have the info, or maybe something on the Kennel Club web site??

Sorry cant come up with the correct name..


----------



## leashedForLife

CANINE GENETICS; CONGENITAL & HERITABLE DISORDERS IN DOGS

Beagle: _10, 11, 21, 34, 37, 42, 43, 54, 55, 65, 72, 80, 88, 94a, 109, 114, 120, 121, 135, 136, 146, 147, 157, 166, 168, 173, 182, 188a, 192, 193a, 202, 204, 212, 220, 227, 242, 245, 256, 260, 267, 270, 275, 280, 310, 312, 327, 330_

10. Allergies: same as in humans. Dogs can be allergic to things they come in contact with, eat or inhale.

11. Amyloidosis: abnormal deposits of proteinaceous material called amyloid are laid down in tissues and impair 
their function. Common in Akitas and Chinese Shar-Peis.

21. Atopic dermatitis: a skin disease caused by a dog's reaction to an inhalant allergy. (See #81)

34. Bundle branch block: an abnormality of the electrical conduction mechanism of the heart.

37. Cancer, bladder: as in humans, cancer arising from the bladder.

42. Cataract: a change in structure of the lens of the eye leading to cloudiness and usually to blindness.

43. Cataract with microphthalmia: the dog has cataracts along with abnormally small eyes.

54. Cleft lip: the two halves of the upper lip do not join together. Cleft palate & cleft lip are often seen together.

55. Cleft palate: the roof of the mouth does not close & the inside of the nose [sinus] opens into the mouth.

65. Corneal dystrophy: an abnormality usually characterized by shallow pits in the surface of the cornea.

72. Cutaneous asthenia: the skin lacks normal strength, elasticity & sensation, AKA Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. 
Seen in several breeds, including English Springer-Spaniels & Boxers. (See #94a.)

80. Demodicosis: a skin disease (mange) caused by microscopic _Demodex canis_ mites, which live within 
the skin-layers & produce an immunodeficiency syndrome.
_Note: in my personal opinion, a Demodex-outbreak is a *sign of* an immune-deficiency, not a cause of one._

88. Distichiasis: abnormally growing eyelashes.

94a. Ehlers-Danlos syndrome: a connective-tissue disease characterized by loose, hyperextensible 
& very-fragile skin that tears easily (see #72).

109. Epilepsy: a disease characterized by convulsions (seizures) and/or disturbances of consciousness.

114. Eversion of nictitating membrane: a condition where the third eyelid is protruding.

120. Factor VII deficiency: a mild bleeding disease, primarily found in Beagles.

121. Factor VIII deficiency or hemophilia A: the most-common severe inherited clotting-disorder of humans & nonhumans. 
Inherited as a sex-linked recessive (carried asymptomatically by females & affecting males). Affects most breeds.

135. Glaucoma: abnormally-high pressure within the eye.

136. Globoid cell leukodystrophy: abnormal development and/or function of certain types of white globoid cells 
in the brain. (See #193a.)

146. Hemolytic anemia: anemia caused by an autoimmune destruction of the red blood cells. 
Particularly common in Cocker Spaniels and Old English Sheepdogs, as well as several other breeds.

147. Hemophilia A: a blood clotting disorder due to deficiency of coagulation factor VIII; 
the most common type of hemophilia in dogs. (See #121)

157. Hypercholesterolemia: too much cholesterol in the bloodstream, often associated with hypothyroidism.

166. Hypothyroidism: an endocrine disease: the body produces an abnormally low amount of thyroid hormones, 
due to autoimmune destruction of the thyroid gland; it affects over 50 dog breeds. (See #192, #312)

168. Immunoglobulin-A deficiency: secretory immune globulins are low; common in Chinese Shar-Peis & Beagles. (See #187)

173. Intervertebral disc-disease: the cartilaginous discs between vertebrae are abnormal, prone to rupture & misalignment.

182. Kidney aplasia, unilateral: a developmental abnormality, one kidney fails to develop; AKA renal agenesis.

188a. Lipidosis: a form of lysosomal storage disease where lipids accumulate in nerves. 
Called GM- 1 gangliosidosis in Portuguese water dogs. (See #193a.)

192. Lymphocytic thyroiditis: an autoimmune disease causing inflammation & destruction of the thyroid, 
which becomes infiltrated with lymphocytes & leads to hypothyroidism; the most common endocrine disease of dogs, 
with an inherited predisposition (see #166, #312).

193a. Lysosomal storage diseases: a group of progressive multifocal neurologic disorders caused by specific 
enzyme-deficiencies; the nerve cells die & their respective enzyme-substrates accumulate in cells. (See #299a)

202. Mononephrosis: a condition where only one kidney is present.

204. Multiple epiphyseal dysplasia: many of the long-bones develop abnormally due to changes in the growth-plates.

212. Necrotizing panotitis: a severe infection of the ear & surrounding tissues.

220. Optic nerve hypoplasia: the optic nerve going from the eye to the brain is too small.

227. Otocephalic syndrome: a developmental abnormality, the animal lacks a lower jaw, & the ears meet below the face.

240. Perianal adenoma: a cancer arising from a cell of a gland found near the anus.
242. Perianal gland tumor: (see #240)

245. Persistent pupillary membrane: a developmental abnormality, the membrane of the iris does not form properly.

256. Progressive retinal atrophy: the retina slowly deteriorates, with night-blindness first, then loss of sight 
in dim light, & finally, total blindness.

260. Pulmonic stenosis: one valve of the heart does not open properly.

267. Renal hypoplasia: a condition where the kidney(s) do not develop completely.

270. Retinal dysplasia: a condition where the retina is malformed.

275. Sebaceous gland tumor: a tumor arising from sebaceous glands of the skin.

280. Short tail: a tail that is abnormally short for the breed in question.

310. Tetralogy of Fallot: a specific four-way developmental abnormality of the heart & associated great vessels.

312. Thyroiditis: an autoimmune inflammatory disease of the thyroid gland. (See #166 & 192)

327. Ventricular septal defect: an abnormality (usually a hole) in the wall between two chambers of the heart.

330. von Willebrand's disease: a bleeding disorder caused by defective blood platelets, found in 59 dog-breeds, 
often seen in Doberman Pinschers; it is autosomally inherited & affects both sexes.


----------



## leashedForLife

Chinese Beagle Syndrome



> *Musladin-Lueke Syndrome -*
> MLS-affected Beagles have short outer toes & they walk upright on their front feet in what resembles a ballerina stance.
> Often all four feet are affected. Affected Beagles often have tighter skin with limited "scruff". Their bodies feel hard due
> to the tight skin, tendons & muscles. They often appear very well muscled. Their head shape is also notably different,
> having a flat skull, higher ear set, ear folds & slanted eyes.
> Tails are often carried in a straight, stiff fashion & some Beagles have noticeable kinks in the tail as well.
> The syndrome can be determined very early on, at 2 to 4 weeks if you know what to look for. (see picture of 4-WO puppies).
> The syndrome progressively gets worse until about 1 year of age when the dog then stabilizes. It is also important
> to note that there are varying degrees of 'affectedness' with many Beagles & breeders should look at any or all
> of the above indicators to assist in determining an MLS-diagnosis or a potential MLS carrier.
> Ear folds, high toes or tight skin as a single trait does not automatically indicate carrier or affected status.
> There have been dogs with ear folds, high toes or tight skin that were not carriers. Dogs with total normal appearance
> have been determined to be carriers. The only way to determine normal or carrier status is to TEST.
> Unless there are associated congenital or genetic problems, these Beagles will have a normal life span.
> A genetic-marker test has been developed & this test is available through the Veterinary Genetics Laboratory (VGL)
> of the School of Vet-Medicine at UC-Davis. The DNA test is offered at the very reasonable cost of $50.


also note that very-young pups can be diagnosed or tagged suspicious by carefully fingering their soft ears - 
or looking attentively to the ear-set or ear-carriage.


> Most owners & breeders that have MLS-Beagles have noted an abnormal ear cartilage.
> It may be felt as early as 3-weeks of age. Some Beagles just have a odd 'ribbon'-type feel in the ear, & others
> actually have extra folds from the cartilage. Abnormal ear-carriage can be seen almost at birth.


there are a number of hyperlinks to photos at the link.


----------



## prashu023rohilla

i think 4 necessary steps should be taken
1.Hips and Elbows Test
2.Eye Test
3.Heart Test
4.Brucellosis Test


----------



## leashedForLife

Powered by Google Docs
this is an HTML link, but this incredibly-valuable resource is disappearing from the web -
it USED TO BE on many purebred-websites, but now i cannot find it.

so i am copying it in sections for posterity, before it vanishes.
_GUIDE TO CONGENITAL AND HERITABLE DISORDERS IN DOGS, from AVAR

Before you decide whether to buy a dog from a breeder or a pet shop, please assess the impact this will have on the current serious problem of dog overpopulation. In our country alone [USA], millions of dogs are killed each year simply because there are too many for the number of homes available. 
Purchasing dogs from commercial sources ensures the continued death of other dogs waiting for homes in our animal control facilities or shelters. Adopting a dog from an animal control facility or shelter will save a life. Dogs from these sources cost no more to feed and are unlikely to require any greater care than purebred dogs. More importantly, they are equally as loving, lovable, & compatible with your family.

If you are set on having a particular breed, there are many options available. There are many active breed-rescue groups which concentrate on finding homes for existing dogs of virtually any breed. Also, at many animal control facilities or shelters, a substantial percentage of the dogs available are purebreds.

There is another consideration with respect to purebred dogs, particularly those from irresponsible breeders or puppy mills, & that is the issue of congenital or genetically transmitted disorders. Purebred dogs of many breeds & even mixed-breed dogs are prone to specific abnormalities which may be familial or genetic in nature. Often, these health problems are unapparent to the average person, but could result in misery for both the dog and her or his guardians.

This booklet is intended to make you aware of the potential problems associated with various purebred dogs. If you do decide to purchase a purebred, it would be prudent to ask the seller if any relatives have been affected by the conditions listed for that breed. Furthermore, you should ask the seller who will be responsible for veterinary costs if a puppy is afflicted by a heritable disease, which may not
manifest until later in life.

*Includes Genetic Predisposition to Diseases
First printing: August 1994, revised August 1997, November 2000, January 2004, and March 2006.
Special thanks to: W. Jean Dodds, D.V.M., Susan Hall, D.V.M., and Kay Inks

Directory
- Provides a list of 166 more-commonly known purebred dog breeds, each accompanied by a number or series of numbers that correspond to a congenital & heritable disease, identified & described in Section II.
Section II provides an alphabetical listing of congenital & genetically transmitted diseases that may occur in purebred dogs. Each is assigned an identification number, & some are followed by the names of the breeds known to be subject to that specific disease.

How to use this book
If you are thinking about acquiring a purebred dog, refer to Section I to find the number of congenital & genetically transmitted diseases associated with the breed or breeds in which you are interested. Refer to Section II to find the names & definitions of those diseases.

Disclaimer:
This report was designed to catalogue identified congenital & hereditary disorders found in purebred dogs, & describe other common conditions that are thought to be genetic in origin because they appear with higher-than-expected frequency in certain breeds.

Knowledge of & experience with animal diseases is always changing, & new diseases are discovered each year. As a result, this catalogue cannot be complete.
Every attempt has been made, nevertheless, to provide the latest information from published articles in scientific & popular journals, from review chapters written by veterinary and other professionals, & from breed-club literature provided by designated representatives of individual breed clubs.

The conditions listed in the Guide to Congenital & Heritable Disorders in Dogs occur with different degrees of frequency & severity from one breed to the next. Hip dysplasia, umbilical hernias, & allergies, for example, are common conditions found in many breeds, whereas serious malformations & life-threatening diseases are typically found with less frequency. The impact of a particular disorder on the health & longevity of the breed or breeds that it affects will depend on the nature and severity of
that disorder.
Therefore, no attempt has been made to assign priority among diseases identified in this catalogue. This sort of information should be sought from veterinarians & other medical professionals with relevant experience, & from national breed-club representatives, whose names can be obtained from the *American Kennel Club, 51 Madison Avenue, New York, NY 10010*.

Aberdeen Terrier: 324
Affenpinscher: 12, 55, 98, 218, 235, 236, 330
Afghan Hound:
14, 42, 65, 96, 114, 121, 135, 145, 147, 166, 192, 206a, 211, 221, 221a,
239, 245, 256, 269, 270, 312, 330
Airedale Terrier:
7, 9, 48, 65, 88, 103, 122, 140, 146, 148, 165, 166, 168, 192, 206a,
230, 256, 269, 270, 273a, 312, 314, 318, 330
Akbash: 166, 192, 312, 318
Akita:
9, 10, 11, 27, 31, 43, 65, 71, 103, 114, 115, 131, 135, 137, 140, 146,
152, 156, 166, 172, 178a, 192, 193a, 199, 206, 221, 221a, 239, 256,
258a, 270, 273a, 291, 311a, 312, 318, 329, 330
Alaskan Malamute:
13, 42, 59, 65, 67, 80, 85, 89, 120, 121, 122, 128a,135, 144, 147, 148,
150, 152, 166, 206a, 213, 221, 221a, 250b, 256, 266, 299b, 330, 334
American Bulldog: 42, 80, 95, 103, 152, 166, 214,330
American Cocker Spaniel:
1, 2, 10, 12, 18, 26, 27, 38, 38a, 42, 43, 54, 55, 64, 65, 69, 72, 73, 88,
94, 94a, 95, 103, 107, 109, 121, 123, 135, 146, 147, 148, 149, 150, 152,
154, 166, 171, 173, 179, 181, 186, 188, 192, 193a, 197, 220, 221, 221a,
226, 228, 235, 236, 242, 245, 250, 254, 256, 266, 270, 275, 276, 286,
307, 311a, 312, 318, 319, 320, 330
American Eskimo: 10, 21, 22, 81, 156, 166, 239, 263, 303a
American Foxhound: 78, 199, 290, 311
American Staffordshire Terrier:
42, 54, 55, 88, 103, 143a,152,166, 193a, 204a, 214, 221, 221a, 256
American Water Spaniel: 42, 150, 270
Antarctic Husky: 103, 147
Australian Cattle Dog (Australian Blue Heeler):
42, 78, 109, 121, 124b, 147, 149, 152, 166, 171, 177, 186, 193a,
200, 214, 221, 228, 245, 256, 270, 318, 319
Australian Kelpie: 58, 199, 203, 256
Australian Shepherd:
42, 52, 55, 58, 78, 86, 89, 152, 166, 176a, 193a,199, 203, 214, 221,
221a, 245, 256, 269, 270, 287, 318, 328, 329, 330
Australian Terrier: 85, 185, 256, 270
Basenji:
27, 56, 59, 66, 124c, 146, 166, 171, 172, 192, 245, 256, 263, 268,
270, 318
Basset Hound:
5, 9, 9a, 15, 24a, 27, 31, 61a, 70, 94, 103, 105, 109, 114, 120, 121,
131, 135, 136, 140, 146, 147, 157, 159a, 166, 168, 169, 170, 171,
173, 174, 186, 190, 193, 196, 221, 221a, 222, 226, 231, 235, 245,
249, 250, 256, 273a, 274, 291, 299, 311, 318, 330, 332

Beagle:
10, 11, 21, 34, 37, 42, 43, 54, 55, 65, 72, 80, 88, 94a, 109, 114, 120,
121, 135, 136, 146, 147, 150, 157, 166, 168, 173, 182, 188a, 192,
193a, 202, 204, 212, 220, 227, 242, 245, 256, 260, 267, 270, 275,
280, 310, 312, 327, 330
Bearded Collie:
9a, 27, 42, 65, 146, 152, 159a, 166, 192, 239,245, 256, 269, 270, 286,
303, 311a, 312
Bedlington Terrier:
2, 23, 42, 52a, 64, 88, 94, 184, 199, 210, 223, 256, 265, 266, 269, 270
Belgian Malinois [BSD-M]: 109, 152, 166, 256
Belgian Sheepdog: 42, 109, 152, 166, 204a, 230, 256, 269, 270
Belgian Tervuren [BSD-T]: 42, 109, 166, 221, 221a, 230, 245b, 256
Bernese Mountain Dog:
20, 42, 46, 47, 54, 55, 95, 103, 149, 149d, 152, 153a,166, 194b,
221, 221a, 255, 256, 258a, 269, 318
Bichon Frise:
42, 53, 65, 103, 109, 110, 122, 148, 235, 250, 269, 270, 322a, 331a
Black and Tan Coonhound: 94, 103, 122, 148, 152, 221, 221a, 252
Bloodhound:
31, 94, 103, 114, 131, 152, 166, 179, 181, 195, 221, 221a, 245, 324
Blue Tick Coonhound: 136, 193a, 221, 221a
Border Collie:
2, 52, 58, 64, 65, 86, 109, 149, 152, 186, 214, 221, 221a, 256
Border Terrier: 17, 39, 42, 58, 68, 70, 126, 145, 186, 196, 217,
235, 248, 256, 270, 324, 327
Borzoi (Russian Wolfhound): 31, 36, 42, 118, 131, 152, 155, 166,
192, 199, 200, 230, 245, 256, 270, 312, 330
Boston Terrier:
10, 12, 17, 22, 39, 42, 54, 55, 65, 67, 68, 71, 78, 80, 88, 90, 103,
112, 114, 135, 145, 151, 154, 159, 166, 171, 174, 179, 181, 196,
197, 235, 236, 237, 248, 256, 262, 275, 295, 304, 308
Bouvier des Flandres:
27, 42, 55, 74, 90, 94, 100, 103, 131, 135, 152, 166, 184a, 221,
221a, 300, 318, 330
Boxer:
3, 6, 8, 10, 22, 24, 38, 38a, 42, 67, 72, 75, 80, 83, 88, 94a, 99, 103,
113, 114, 119, 121, 131, 134, 139, 149, 153, 156, 166, 192, 193, 196,
214a, 221, 221a, 242a, 250, 256, 277, 293, 294, 297, 300, 304a, 312,
317, 325, 330
Briard: 42, 61d,105, 166, 231, 256, 330
Brittany: 42, 55, 61b, 61d, 88, 109, 121, 147, 149c, 166, 186, 221,
221a, 256, 270
Brussels Griffon:
1, 42, 54, 55, 88, 152, 154, 185, 235, 256, 278, 281
Bullmastiff:
3, 27, 31, 51, 55, 88, 103, 114, 131, 135, 152, 166, 192, 193, 221,
221a, 245, 256, 270, 273, 280, 312, 325
Bull Terrier [English]:
7, 12, 21, 27, 37b, 70, 78, 80, 94, 103, 130, 143a, 149b, 171, 186,
192, 196, 201, 221, 221a, 235, 250b, 261, 264a, 266a, 294, 312,
318, 333

Cairn Terrier:
1, 42, 48, 68, 75, 85,121, 122, 135, 136, 147, 148, 149, 149c, 166,
171, 186, 193a, 199a, 252a, 256, 263, 270, 330
Cardigan Welsh Corgi:
61a, 75, 90, 103, 135, 169, 173, 186, 245, 256, 270
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel:
37b, 42, 65, 85, 88, 103, 114a,124d, 166, 179, 199, 201, 235, 249,
256, 270, 305, 311a
Chesapeake Bay Retriever:
42, 88, 103, 114, 152, 166, 192, 221, 221a, 256, 270, 312, 330
Chihuahua:
55, 57, 65, 70, 87, 103, 121, 135, 147, 149, 154, 160, 162, 166, 175,
179, 181, 186, 201, 206, 214, 221, 221a, 235, 256, 260, 313
Chinese Crested: 21, 85, 143a, 166, 271
Chinese Shar-Pei:
10, 11, 22, 29, 72a, 80, 94, 95, 103, 128, 129, 130, 135, 152, 166, 168,
172, 186, 187, 202a, 221, 221a, 226, 235, 250, 256, 270, 276, 277a,
295, 319, 326
Chinook: 22, 98a, 166.
Chow Chow:
9b, 27, 31, 42, 48, 55, 61, 80, 88, 94, 95, 98, 103, 130, 135, 140, 152,
160a, 165, 166, 172, 192, 193, 197, 204, 221, 221a, 230, 239, 245, 250,
256, 273a, 280, 312
Clumber Spaniel: 94, 103, 152, 309, 319, 324
Collie:
33, 37, 42, 45, 52, 58, 59, 60, 65, 73, 78, 80, 82, 86, 88, 89, 103, 109,
121, 126, 131, 140, 147, 152, 166, 171, 176, 176a, 192, 199, 203, 208,
209, 220, 221, 221a, 236, 238, 239, 245, 250, 256, 269, 270, 273a, 312,
318, 330
Coton de Tulear: 21, 78, 115, 152, 166, 192, 200, 235, 312
Curly-Coated Retriever: 42, 88, 94, 103, 137, 193a, 256, 299b
Dalmatian:
2, 10, 22, 32, 38, 64, 78, 80, 81, 83, 88, 103, 129, 130, 135, 136, 140,
143a, 152, 166, 184a, 192, 193a, 199, 214, 221, 221a, 230, 250b, 256,
258a, 268, 273a, 275, 294, 312, 321, 322, 322a
Dandie Dinmont Terrier:
3, 42, 67, 87, 97, 103, 135, 149, 152, 166, 173, 235, 245, 281
Doberman Pinscher:
2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9a, 27, 35, 38, 42, 51, 52a, 53, 59, 60a, 64, 68, 80, 103,
105, 121, 127, 129, 138a, 140, 143a, 146, 147, 152, 161, 166, 170,
173, 182, 192, 199, 206a, 221, 221a, 225, 231, 239, 243, 245, 250,
251, 256, 266, 266a, 267, 270, 273a, 292, 303a, 304a, 312, 328, 330
English Bulldog:
1, 3, 6, 19, 42, 54, 55, 57, 80, 88, 90, 94, 98, 103, 116, 128, 129, 130,
145, 152, 154, 164, 166, 179, 181, 193, 196, 201, 205, 217, 242, 245,
250, 260, 261, 278, 280, 287, 308, 313, 325, 330
English Cocker Spaniel:
42, 70, 88, 94, 103, 119, 135, 146, 147, 149b, 150, 166, 177, 186, 214,
221, 221a, 226, 236, 245, 256, 259, 270, 304, 330
English Foxhound: 78, 290

English Setter:
27, 31, 42, 61, 68, 78, 91, 94, 103, 121, 124b, 147, 152, 160, 166,
177, 181, 188a, 192, 193a, 214, 221, 221a, 256, 258a, 312, 323, 330
English Springer Spaniel:
9a, 10, 12, 18, 26, 27, 42, 43, 54, 55, 59, 65, 69, 72, 88, 94, 94a, 95,
103, 107, 109, 121, 123, 124, 129b, 135, 140, 146, 147, 148, 149, 150,
152, 154, 159a, 160a, 166, 171, 173, 188, 193a, 197, 206, 206a, 213,
220, 221, 221a, 226, 228, 235, 236, 242, 245, 245a, 254, 256, 264a,
266, 270, 273a, 275, 276, 286, 307, 318, 319, 320, 330
English Toy Spaniel (King Charles & Ruby Blenheim Spaniels): 
42, 55, 65, 85, 103, 143, 235, 249, 270, 311a, 318
Field Spaniel: 14, 42, 166, 256, 270
Finnish Spitz: 85, 166
Flat-Coated Retriever:
42, 88, 94, 103, 152, 153a, 166, 256, 286a
French Bulldog:
42, 54, 55, 88, 90, 98, 103, 119, 121, 122, 145, 147, 148, 172, 173,
261, 330
German Pinscher: 27, 166
German Shepherd:
10, 21, 27, 36, 38, 42, 43a, 44, 54, 55, 59, 65, 72, 72b, 75, 79a, 81, 83,
86, 89, 94a, 95, 102, 103, 105, 109, 112, 114, 121, 122, 129a, 130, 221a,
131, 137, 140, 143a, 147, 148, 149c, 152, 166, 168, 171a, 180, 186, 190a,
191, 192, 193a, 194, 202b, 208, 214a, 218a, 220, 221, 221a, 225, 226, 229,
230, 231, 236, 238, 241, 243, 247, 250, 250b, 256, 258a, 266, 270, 273a,
276, 283, 299b, 300, 306, 312, 316, 320, 327a, 330
German Shorthaired Pointer:
8, 9a, 42, 65, 103, 114, 124b, 125,131, 150, 152, 159a, 166, 177, 188a,
191, 193a, 196, 197, 206, 214, 221, 221a, 230, 256, 300, 311, 330
German Wirehaired Pointer:
42, 103, 148, 152, 166, 221, 221a, 270, 302, 330
Giant Schnauzer:
42, 89,105, 135, 146, 152, 155, 158, 166, 190a, 192, 218a, 221, 221a,
231, 256, 269, 270, 276, 311a, 312, 327b
Golden Retriever:
7, 9, 10, 21, 22, 27, 38, 42, 49a, 52a, 59, 65, 81, 85, 88, 94, 95, 103,
121, 129, 129a, 130, 140, 143a, 146, 147, 149, 152, 166, 178, 192,
193, 193a, 204a, 206, 220, 221, 221a, 245, 250, 250b, 256, 258a,
262, 266a, 273a, 300, 308a, 312, 328, 329
Gordon Setter:
31, 42, 45, 103, 128a, 131, 152, 166, 221, 221a, 256, 179, 181, 270, 307
Great Dane: 
6, 7, 9a, 31, 36, 38, 42, 48, 50, 51, 61, 75, 78, 80, 83, 88, 94, 103,
114, 131, 135, 144, 152, 153, 155, 158, 159a, 166, 176, 192, 198,
199, 201, 204a, 211, 221, 221a, 225, 243, 250, 255, 256, 270, 292,
298, 312, 330
Great Pyrenees: 
5, 9, 16, 31, 42, 78, 80, 94, 103, 122, 124, 131, 148, 152, 166, 195, 
221, 221a, 244, 245, 256, 303a, 304, 311a, 325
Greyhound: 
14, 42, 65, 72, 88, 90, 94a, 109, 112, 121, 143a, 147, 155, 166, 186, 
190a, 218a, 220, 221, 221a, 225, 230, 237, 245, 256, 279, 326, 330

Harrier: none reported
Havanese: 10, 42, 140, 149,166, 245, 256, 269, 273a
Ibizan Hound: 10, 14, 42, 70, 166, 270, 311a_


----------



## leashedForLife

continuing with the breeds list - [section A]
_
Irish Red and White Setter: 37a, 166, 192, 312
Irish [red] Setter:
7, 10, 22, 27, 31, 37a, 40, 42, 61, 65, 79, 81, 88, 103, 109, 121, 129,
130, 131, 132, 136a, 138a, 140, 146, 147, 152, 166, 168, 172, 186,
191, 192, 198, 206a, 220, 221, 221a, 225, 243, 245, 250, 256, 258a,
262, 264, 273a, 275, 276, 311a, 312, 320, 324, 328, 329
Irish Terrier: 75, 85a, 204a, 256
Irish Water Spaniel: 42, 152, 166, 167, 195, 245, 256, 330
Irish Wolfhound:
10, 31, 38, 42, 103, 131, 149, 152, 155, 158, 166, 221, 221a, 225, 250,
330
Italian Greyhound:
14, 42, 61, 65, 70, 109, 135, 143a, 166, 220, 243, 256, 311a

Jack Russel Terrier [JRT]: 20, 78, 123, 186, 206, 235, 330
Japanese Spaniel (AKA Japanese Chin):
42, 57, 70, 88, 103, 110, 137, 235, 256, 313
Keeshond:
1, 9b, 42, 63, 71, 85, 94, 109, 135, 149, 156, 165, 166, 180, 197, 201,
220, 253a, 260, 266, 274, 310, 327, 330
Kerry Blue Terrier: 42, 47, 88, 103, 124, 141, 146, 150, 166, 179,
181, 207, 256, 311a, 320, 330
Komondor: 42, 103, 152, 166, 285
Kuvasz: 42, 103, 152, 166, 221, 221a, 303a, 330

Labrador Retriever:
3, 7, 9, 9a, 10, 21, 22, 40, 42, 52a, 59, 68, 75, 77, 78, 85, 88, 89, 94,
95, 103, 109, 114a, 121, 122, 129a, 143a, 146, 147, 148, 149, 152,
158, 159a, 160, 166, 192, 193, 194b, 197, 204a, 206a, 221, 221a,
244, 245, 256, 257, 258, 269, 270, 276, 282, 304a, 312, 315, 330
Lakeland Terrier: 42, 70, 88, 166, 186, 245, 319, 320, 330
Lhasa Apso:
1, 10, 22, 42, 65, 81, 88, 94, 103, 140, 166, 171, 173, 179, 181, 189,
235, 256, 266, 266a, 273a, 275, 330
Leonberger: 
9, 9a, 10, 21, 27, 152, 159a, 166, 192, 221, 221a, 312, 330
Lowchen: 42, 235, 256
Maltese:
1, 30, 57, 70, 78, 88, 110, 135, 140, 146, 149, 152, 160, 166, 192, 235,
256, 270, 273a, 311a, 312, 313, 330, 331a
Mastiff: 
27, 31, 65, 80, 94, 103, 131, 166, 193, 221, 221a, 245, 256, 270, 325
Miniature Bull Terrier: 103, 166, 186
Miniature Dachshund:
4, 5, 42, 43a, 54, 55, 61, 65, 70, 72, 75, 78, 80, 85, 94a, 129, 146, 156,
161, 166, 173, 176, 178, 187, 196, 199, 206a, 214, 216, 224, 228, 230,
237, 239, 250, 256, 263, 267, 275, 296, 297, 311a, 326, 328, 330
Miniature Pinscher:
42, 65, 85, 87, 103, 128a, 140, 171, 179, 181,185, 202b, 230, 235, 256,
273a, 299b
Miniature Poodle:
5, 10, 22, 26, 27, 42, 49, 57, 70, 78, 81, 85, 88, 92, 93, 103, 109, 110, 111,
121, 135, 136, 140, 144, 146, 147, 156, 165, 166, 173, 175, 184, 186, 192,
193a, 199, 206, 206a, 220, 221, 221a, 223, 226, 230, 235, 236, 250, 256,
269, 273a, 275, 294, 311a, 312, 313, 322a, 327, 330
Miniature Schnauzer:
10, 22, 24a, 42, 70, 71, 76, 85, 88, 103, 112, 121, 144a, 146, 147, 149, 149a,
156, 157, 157c, 166, 179, 181, 185, 192, 206a, 214, 221, 221a, 256, 259, 260,
266a, 270, 271, 284, 301, 311a, 312, 322a, 330
Neapolitan Mastiff: 42, 83, 94, 103, 152, 158, 166, 221, 245, 256
Newfoundland:
9a, 21, 25, 31, 38, 42, 75, 81, 83, 94, 95, 103, 114, 129a, 131, 146, 152, 166,
183, 192, 204a, 206, 221, 221a, 236, 239, 300, 308a, 311a, 312, 320, 327, 330
Norfolk Terrier: 109, 149, 166, 201, 304a
Norwegian Dunkerhound: 78, 199
Norwegian Elkhound:
42, 88, 103, 135, 152, 166, 180, 186, 256, 266, 275, 276, 302
Norwich Terrier: 65, 166, 186, 330
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever: 9a, 42, 159a, 166, 256
Old English Sheepdog:
9a, 27, 38, 42, 44a, 45, 47, 80, 88, 103, 122, 129, 140, 146, 148, 149,
152, 159a, 161, 166, 172, 176a, 192, 199, 221, 221a, 226, 250, 256,
269, 270, 273a, 283, 292, 311a, 312, 328, 330
Otter Hound: 119, 152, 166, 221, 221a, 249, 274, 311, 330
Papillon: 12, 42, 65, 78, 103, 128a, 166, 235, 256, 330
Parson Russell Terrier [JRT]: 20, 78, 123, 186, 206, 235, 330

Pekingese:
42, 57, 88, 94, 103, 116, 128, 146, 162, 166, 171, 173, 179, 181, 184,
186, 199, 230, 246, 256, 277, 278, 304, 311a, 313, 317, 318
Pembroke Welsh Corgi:
27, 42, 50, 61a, 65, 72, 75, 82, 90, 109, 166, 173, 186, 193a, 206a, 214,
236, 245, 256, 270, 330
Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen: 21, 42, 65, 109, 166, 192, 245, 270, 312
Pharaoh Hound: 10, 166, 220, 311a
Pointer:
8, 10, 36, 42, 44a, 65, 80, 89, 103, 109, 149c, 152, 166, 178, 213, 214a,
215, 230, 231, 239, 242a, 256, 258a, 318, 330
Polish Lowland Sheepdog (PONS): 166, 192, 193a, 214, 312, 318
Pomeranian:
9b, 42, 70, 73, 87, 88, 103, 110, 136, 137, 140, 149, 162, 165, 166, 184,
186, 192, 210, 219, 235, 236, 256, 273a, 312, 313
Portuguese Water Dog:
9a, 38, 42, 88, 128a, 147, 159a, 166, 188a, 193a, 199, 245, 256, 273a,
299b
Pug:
9a, 10, 22, 50, 54, 57, 65, 67, 76, 80, 81, 85, 88, 90, 98, 98a, 103, 109,
116, 128, 143, 145, 149, 150, 152, 166, 173, 179, 181, 185, 195, 196,
230, 235, 246, 256, 259, 293, 295, 304a, 308, 309, 317

Puli: 27, 42, 152, 256, 270
Rhodesian Ridgeback:
42, 45, 51, 84, 103, 143a, 146, 152, 166, 190a, 192, 218a, 221, 221a,
245, 256, 312, 330
Rottweiler:
9a, 27, 42, 85, 88, 94, 95, 103, 105, 129, 129a, 146, 149c, 152, 159a,
161, 166, 172, 190a, 192, 193, 218a, 221, 221a, 225, 231, 245, 250b,
256, 258a, 269, 270, 300, 311a, 312, 326, 328, 330
Saint Bernard:
27, 31, 38, 42, 60, 72, 83, 88, 94, 94a, 103, 109, 114, 118, 121, 122, 128,
131, 133, 140, 147, 148, 149, 152, 155, 166, 188, 198, 221, 221a, 225,
262, 273a, 298, 325, 328, 329, 330
Saluki:
14, 27, 42, 65, 103, 146, 166, 214, 245, 256, 269, 270, 311a, 330
Samoyed:
9b, 24, 42, 65, 85, 88, 89, 103, 121, 135, 140, 146, 147, 149, 149b, 152,
166, 192, 204a, 221, 221a, 240, 242, 245, 256, 260, 269, 270, 273a, 274,
303a, 311a, 312, 328, 330
Schipperke: 42, 85, 88, 103, 166, 185, 202b, 207, 239, 245, 256
Scottish Deerhound: 31, 42, 105, 131, 158, 166, 221, 221a
Scottish Terrier:
5, 10, 22, 37, 42, 68, 75, 78, 80, 81, 122, 129, 140, 148, 149a, 166, 186,
193, 197, 206, 245, 256, 272, 273a, 294, 313a, 324, 330
Sealyham Terrier: 22, 42, 81, 135, 166, 186, 245, 256, 269, 270
Shetland Sheepdog:
5, 37, 42, 52, 52a, 58, 59, 65, 82, 86, 88, 108, 121, 122, 129, 147, 148,
149a, 151, 152, 157, 166, 176a, 192, 220, 236, 245, 256, 270, 306, 312,
313a, 328, 329, 330
Shiba Inu:
9, 10, 21, 22, 27, 42, 43, 115, 152, 157a, 166, 235, 324a, 329
Shih Tzu:
1, 42, 54, 55, 83, 88, 89, 94, 103, 110, 146, 149, 166, 173, 179, 181, 182,
187, 256, 266, 266a, 269, 311a, 317, 322a, 330
Shiloh Shepherd: 61c, 166, 229, 231a, 266, 290a
Siberian Husky:
41, 42, 65, 86, 103, 104, 121, 128a, 135, 147, 149, 152, 157c, 166, 184a,
186, 192, 221, 221a, 230, 245, 256, 270, 312, 324a, 328, 329, 330, 334
Silky Terrier:
42, 57, 70, 85, 154, 185, 188a, 193a, 235, 245, 256, 311a, 313
Skye Terrier: 
27, 88, 101, 111, 163, 166, 183, 186, 192, 206, 312, 316, 330
Sloughi: 256
Smooth Fox Terrier:
3, 10, 22, 42, 78, 81, 87, 88, 112, 135, 138, 166, 185, 186, 206, 221,
221a, 243, 260, 288, 330 
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier:
9a, 10, 22, 42, 81, 159a, 166, 172,220, 245, 253, 256, 258a, 258b,
266a, 270, 330
Spinone Italiano: 91, 103
Staffordshire Bull Terrier: 42, 109, 143a, 166

Standard Dachshund: 
1, 4, 5, 8, 42, 43a, 54, 55, 61, 65, 70, 72, 75, 78, 80, 83, 85, 94a, 103,
115, 129, 135, 140, 146, 156, 161, 166, 173, 176, 179, 181, 187, 192,
196, 199, 214, 214a, 216, 220, 224, 228, 230, 237, 239, 242a, 245, 250,
256, 263, 267, 273a, 275, 296, 297, 311a, 312, 326, 328, 330
Standard Manchester Terrier:
42, 72, 109, 135, 166, 185, 186, 237, 256, 330
Standard Poodle:
9a, 10, 21, 22, 27, 31, 42, 61, 81, 88, 103, 109, 110, 121, 124a, 135, 140,
144, 146, 147, 152, 159a, 166, 175, 184, 186, 192, 199, 220, 221, 221a,
223, 230, 245, 256, 269, 273a, 311a, 312, 330
Standard Schnauzer:
9a, 23, 42, 62, 121, 147, 166, 192, 193, 221, 221a, 240, 260, 270, 286, 
299a, 312, 330
Sussex Spaniel: 38, 42, 88, 103, 270
Swiss Mountain Dog: 221, 221a, 249, 311, 311a
Tibetan Mastiff: 27, 95, 152, 158, 166, 192, 221, 245, 312, 330
Tibetan Terrier:
14, 42, 78, 103, 157d, 186, 193a, 199, 214, 245, 250b, 256, 270
Tosu Inu: 10, 27, 157a, 166
Toy Fox Terrier: 80, 235, 185, 330
Toy Manchester Terrier: 42, 166, 186, 237, 256, 330
Toy Poodle:
5, 10, 22, 26, 27, 42, 49, 57, 70, 78, 81, 85, 88, 92, 93, 103, 109, 110, 
111, 121, 124a, 135, 136, 140, 144, 146, 147, 149, 156, 165, 166, 173,
175, 184, 186, 193a, 199, 220, 221, 221a, 223, 226, 230, 235, 236, 256,
269, 273a, 275, 294, 311a, 313, 322a, 327, 330
Vizsla:
27, 42, 68, 80, 103, 109, 117, 121, 140, 143a, 147, 152, 161, 166, 193,
221, 221a, 256, 273a, 289, 296, 305, 318, 319, 326
Weimaraner:
27, 31, 43a, 61, 65, 80, 88, 103, 105, 114, 121, 131, 140, 142, 147, 150,
152, 158, 160a, 165, 166, 168, 169, 170, 178a, 196, 206, 250, 256, 273a,
289, 296, 305, 311b, 318, 319, 326
Welsh Springer Spaniel: 42, 135, 152, 245, 256
Welsh Terrier: 42, 135, 166, 186, 190a, 218a, 330
West Highland White Terrier:
2, 4, 9a, 10, 21, 22, 37, 42, 52a, 64, 68, 71, 80, 81, 106, 130, 136, 156,
159a, 171, 181, 185, 186, 199, 245, 250, 263, 270, 276, 313a, 331, 331a
Whippet:
42, 61, 70, 80, 103, 143a, 166, 186, 221, 221a, 234, 237, 256, 330
Wire Fox Terrier:
3, 22, 37, 42, 78, 87, 88, 103, 112, 135, 138, 166, 185, 186, 206, 243,
256, 260, 286, 288, 310, 313a, 330
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon: 152, 206a, 226
Yorkshire Terrier:
42, 57, 70, 71, 80, 88, 103, 149, 154, 160, 162, 166, 179, 181, 185, 199b,
235, 236, 245, 252a, 256, 269, 270, 276, 313, 330 
.
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

beginning Section B - disorders listed by number
_
Section II:

1. Aberrant cilia: eyelashes growing abnormally, such as rubbing against the eyeball.
(also see #88.)
2. Abnormal copper metabolism:
inability to utilize and store copper properly, resulting in liver disease and other problems. 
* Bedlington Terrier or Doberman Pinscher
3. Abnormal dentition: abnormal placement, number and development of teeth.
4. Acanthosis nigricans:
a skin disease where the skin becomes thickened and dark, primarily affecting the axillae (armpits). *Dachshund
5. Achondroplasia:
abnormal development of cartilage leading to dwarfism (seen aberrantly in most breeds, but this trait is what makes a Basset Hound and other achondroplastic breeds long and low).
6. Acne: 
same as in humans; affects the muzzle and lip areas.
7. Acral lick dermatitis:
skin disease caused by an animal's licking a localized area excessively, especially on legs & paws.
8. Acral mutilation:
progressive self-mutilation of the feet and legs. Also known as peripheral sensory neuropathy in pointing breeds, because some are born without pain sensation.
9. Acute moist dermatitis:
AKA "hot spots," a localized area of a severely itchy, inflamed, & oozing dermatitis exacerbated by intense licking and chewing at the spot.
9a. Addison's disease (hypoadrenocorticism):
characterized byinadequate secretion of cortisone from the adrenal glands. 
*Old English Sheepdog, Standard Poodle and Bearded Collie (also see #159a.)
9b. Adrenal sex hormone dermatosis:
also called "alopecia-x", a disorder is caused by overproduction of adrenal sex hormones and results in patchy or generalized hair loss over the trunk. 
*Young male Pomeranian, Keeshond, and Samoyed, as well as other breeds
10. Allergies: 
same as in humans. Dogs can be allergic to things they come in contact with, eat or inhale.
11. Amyloidosis: 
a condition where abnormal deposits of proteinaceous material called amyloid are laid down in tissues and impair their function. 
* Akita and Chinese Shar-Pei.
12. Anasarca: 
a condition where neonatal puppies have an abnormal accumulation of fluids in their tissues.
*English Bulldog
13. Anemia with chondrodysplasia: 
a condition of Alaskan Malamutes where there is malformation and maldevelopment of cartilage and red blood cells, also called stomatocytosis because of the mouth-like shape of red blood cells.
14. Anesthetic idiosyncracy: 
a condition where an individual has an abnormal response to commonly used anesthetics sometimes leading to death. Idiosyncratic means there is no good explanation or way to predict this.
15. Anomaly of third cervical vertebra: 
a malformation of one of the neck bones in the spinal column.
16. Anophthalmia: a condition where an animal is born without any eyes.

17. Aortic body tumors: 
a cancer that arises from a small organ at the base of the aorta, near the heart.
18. Apocrine gland tumor: 
a cancer arising from glands which secrete fluids (such as mammary glands).
19. Arteriovenous fistula: 
an abnormal connection that forms between arteries and veins.
20. Ataxia: 
incoordination associated with a variety of central and peripheral nervous system abnormalities, spinal cord instability or inner ear disorders. This condition is seen in many breeds and with episodes of spasmodic muscle activity in the JRT, also known as Parson Russell Terrier.
21. Atopic dermatitis: 
a skin disease caused by a dog's reaction to an inhalant allergy. (also see #81.)
22. Atopy: an allergy caused from things dogs inhale.
23. Atresia of nasolacrimal puncta: 
openings at the inner corners of the lower eyelids (puncta) are too small or are closed, so that tears must spill over the lid, vs drain into the nose.
24. Atrial septal defects: 
a malformation of the dividing wall between two chambers of the heart, usually resulting in a hole which then causes blood flow abnormalities.
24a. Avian tuberculosis:
an often fatal infection in immune deficient animals due to avian tuberculosis. 
*Basset Hound and Miniature Schnauzer
25. Avulsion fractures: 
fractures of the bones caused by a piece being ripped away, usually because of its strong attachment to a ligament or tendon.
26. Basal cell tumor: a cancer arising from a type of skin cell.
27. Behavioral abnormalities: 
a whole range of abnormal behavior patterns, such as aggression, panic disorders, etc., obsessive compulsive disorders like "spinners", or tail chasing, & pica - seen in the Bull Terrier / EBT, BSD-Malinois, bully-breeds such as AmStaffs / APBTs.
28. Bithoracic ectromelia:
a condition where the front leg bones are very small or absent.
29. Blepharospasm:
an abnormal tightening of the muscles around the eyes, which causes repetitive blinking.
30. Blindness: inability to see, due to a large variety of causes.
31. Bloat: 
a dog's stomach produces excessive gas and enlarges severely enough to cause death without immediate treatment. Bloat is usually associated with gastric torsion. (also see #131.)
32. Blue eyes:
an adverse reaction to certain vaccines containing canine hepatitis virus (adenovirus 1) which produces a bluish discoloration to the cornea.
33. Bullous pemphigoid: 
an autoimmune (i.e., the body attacking itself) disease associated with the formation of painful blisters.
34. Bundle branch block: 
an abnormality of the electrical conduction mechanism of the heart.
35. Bundle of His degeneration: 
a condition where a part of the electrical system of the heart deteriorates.
36. Calcinosis circumscripta: 
the development of lumps of hard calcium deposits in the skin.

37. Cancer, bladder: 
transitional cell carcinoma (TCC) of the bladder is prevalent in the Scottish Terrier and West Highland White Terrier. Herbicide exposure increases the risk of TCC, whereas increased consumption of green leafy and yellow orange vegetables can decrease the disease risk.
37a. Canine leukocyte adhesion deficiency (CLAD): 
a condition where the leukocytes fail to adhere normally, leading to recurrent infections. 
*Irish [red] setter and Irish Red and White Setter
37b. Cardiac valvular disease: 
weakness of heart valves producing heart murmurs and leading to cardiac failure. 
*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
38. Cardiomyopathy:
a disease of weakened heart muscles, associated with taurine deficiency in the Golden Retriever. *giant breeds, Boxer, American Cocker Spaniel, & Doberman Pinscher
38a. Carnitine deficiency: 
low concentrations of this quaternary amine are associated with reduced contraction & relaxation of cells, especially heart muscle, because it is involved in long-chain fatty acid transport within cells to generate metabolic energy. Deficiency of carnitine is thereby linked to dilated cardiomyopathy. 
*Boxer, American Cocker Spaniel, Doberman Pinscher (also see #38.)
39. Carotid body tumors: 
cancer arising from a small organ located on the carotid in the neck.
40. Carpal subluxation:
a condition where the "wrist" bones are loose and out of alignment.
41. Castration responsive dermatosis: 
a skin condition characterized by loss of hair, thickened skin and inflammation which responds to castration (i.e., hormonally dependent).
42. Cataract: 
as in humans, a change in structure of the lens of the eye leading to cloudiness and usually to blindness.
43. Cataract with microphthalmia: 
the dog has cataracts, along with abnormally small eyes.
43a. Cell-mediated immunodeficiency:
a deficiency of T-lymphocyte function causing impaired immunity, chronic recurrent infections and stunted growth. *
Weimaraner and Dachshund (also see #311b.)
44. Cellulitis (folliculitis and furunculosis): 
inflammation and infection of the cells of the skin including the hair follicles and deeper structures.
44a. Cerebellar ataxia: 
an x-chromosome-linked disorder of pointers. Affected puppies have episodes of dysmetria, nystagmus, & disorientation, which progress to marked ataxia by 16 months of age.
45. Cerebellar cortical abiotrophy: 
malformation of the neurons in the cerebellum, a part of the brain.
46. Cerebellar degeneration: a condition where a part of the brain deteriorates.
47. Cerebellar and extrapyramidal abiotrophy:
a condition where the neurons in thecerebellum part of the brain and parts of the spinal cord are malformed and eventually malfunction.
48. Cerebellar hypoplasia:
a condition where the cerebellum, a part of the brain, is poorly formed (too small or absent) and doesn't function properly -- or at all.

49. Cerebrospinal demyelination: 
a condition where the neurons of the brain and spinal cord are malformed, lacking a specialized sheath, which causes malfunction.
50. Cervical disc disease: 
degeneration or malformation of the cushioning discs between spinal column bones (vertebrae) in the neck.
51. Cervical vertebral malformation or instability: 
a malformation of the vertebrae in the neck usually leading to nerve damage. Commonly seen in the Doberman Pinscher & Great Dane - and causes a hackneyed gait (high stepping).
52. Choroidal hypoplasia: 
the technical name for collie eye anomaly (see #58), this autosomal recessive disorder causes improper development of the choroid vascular layer under the retina of the eye in young puppies. There is no treatment or cure.
*Collie, Border Collie, Shetland Sheepdog, Australian Shepherd, Lancashire Heeler.
52a. Chronic progressive hepatitis:
an uncommon disease sometimes called chronic active hepatitis. 
*Doberman Pinscher, Dalmatian, Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever, Shetland Sheepdog (also see #2, 62.)
53. Ciliary dyskinesia: 
congenital trait in several breeds where all ciliated cells (those with hairs or moving appendages) are deformed and rigid. This is also called immotile cilia syndrome and Kartagener's syndrome, and causes chronic pneumonia and sterility.
*Bichon Frise, Doberman Pinscher
54. Cleft lip:
the two halves of the upper lip do not join; cleft palate and cleft lip are often seen together.
55. Cleft palate:
the roof of the mouth is not closed; the inside of the nose opens into the mouth.
56. Coliform enteritis:
an inflammation of the bowel tract caused by a certain group of bacteria.
57. Collapsed trachea:
a condition where the cartilage rings that make up the trachea are malformed and tend to collapse easily.
58. Collie eye anomaly:
detected by ophthalmologic examination between 5-8 weeks of age, seen worldwide in several breeds, as well as Rough and Smooth Collies. In mild disease, vision may not be impaired, but mildly affected dogs can produce severely affected offspring.
In severe form, colobomas and retinal detachment can occur by about 2 years of age, although total blindness is rarely seen. Genetic testing from a blood sample can distinguish normal, carrier, and affected dogs.
59. Coloboma: 
an abnormal development of the eye, usually seen in the Collie, which can lead to blindness. 
(See #58, 60, 203.)
60. Colobomas with aphakia: 
same as above but with congenital absence of the lens.
60a. Color dilution alopecia: 
a form of follicular dysplasia causing various degrees of hair loss in middle-aged blue and fawn Doberman Pinschers; also seen in other dilute fawn or blue individuals in other breeds.
61. Color mutant alopecia:
a condition where certain pigmented areas of a dog's skin grow less or no fur. *
YorkshireTerrier, fawn Irish Setter
61a. Combined immunodeficiency: 
a severe combined deficiency of cell-mediated immunity (T-cell function) and low concentrations of serum immunoglobulins (IgA, IgG, & variable IgM). Affected puppies usually die from viral infections by 12-16 weeks of age. 
*Basset Hound. (See #43a, 168, 169, 170.)

61b. Complement deficiency: 
deficient in serum concentrations of the third component of complement which impairs neutrophil function and causes recurrent infections. *Brittany Spaniel
61c. Compressive myelopathy: 
a condition in Shiloh Shepherds with malformed spinal vertebral processes which compress the spinal cord and cause spastic paraparesis, acute progressive pelvic limb weakness, & incoordination (ataxia). (also see #290a.)
61d. Congenital stationary night blindness:
a condition at birth where affected pups cannot see at night; seen in the Briard
62. Conjunctivitis: 
inflammation of the conjunctival membrane of the eye.
63. Conus septal defect: 
a developmental abnormality of the right ventricle of the heart.
64. Copper storage abnormality in liver: (also see #2.)
65. Corneal dystrophy: 
an abnormality of the cornea usually characterized by shallow pits in the surface.
66. Corneal leukomas: 
an abnormal accumulation of a white material in or on the cornea.
67. Corneal ulcer, superficial: 
an erosion of the outer membrane and outer surface of the cornea.
68. Craniomandibular osteopathy: 
an abnormal development of the bones of the face and the jaw. 
*West Highland White, Cairn Terrier, among other breeds.
69. Cranioschisis: 
abnormal development of the skull characterized by openings between or in the bones.
69a. Cricopharyngeal dysfunction: 
delayed swallowing times causing dysphagia (also see #89a) observed on videofluoscopy. 
*Golden Retriever
70. Cryptorchidism: 
one testicle does not (or both testes do not) descend into the scrotal sac. Bilateral cryptorchid is both testes in the abdomen, & empty scrotum; highly heritable, & the retained testis is likely to become cancerous.
71. Cushing's disease (hyperadrenocorticism): 
a disease characterized by an excess secretion of corticosteroids from the adrenal glands. (also see #156.)
72. Cutaneous asthenia: 
the skin lacks normal strength, elasticity, & sensation. Also called Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. 
*English Springer Spaniel, Boxer (also see #94a.)
72a. Cutaneous mucinosis: 
(See #202a.)
72b. Cutaneous vasculopathy: 
an autosomal recessive inheritance; young puppies exhibit footpad swelling & depigmentation, with crusting and ulceration of the tips of ears and tail. 
*German Shepherd
73. Cyclic neutropenia: 
a condition characterized by periodic lowering of neutrophils, a type of white blood cell. 
*Grey Collie
74. Cystic ovaries: 
the ovarian follicles become cystic (fluid filled), leading to hormonal imbalances and other problems.
75. Cystinuria: 
an abnormal excretion of a substance (cystine) in the urine.
76. Cystitis and cystic calculi: 
infection of the bladder which often leads to formation of abnormal mineral deposits (bladder stones).
77. Dacryocystitis: 
inflammation of a tear sac.
78. Deafness: 
inability to hear, due to many different causes.
79. Deformed tail: 
a congenital condition - the tail is malformed; this can also affect the spine [corkscrew tails, kinked, bottlebrush, etc].

79a. Degenerative myelopathy:
progressive disorder, primarily in German Shepherd dogs; the spinal cord degenerates & causes rear limb weakness & incoordination. Can end with cauda equine syndrome, where nerve roots at the end of the spinal column become atrophied.

80. Demodicosis: 
a kind of skin disease (mange) caused by microscopic Demodex canis mites living within the skin layers and producing an immunodeficiency syndrome.
[*edit:* 
re balding - Demodicosis or Demodex-mange in puphood can cause follicular scarring & a characteristic pattern of bald rings round the eyes, thinning on the forechest to either side near the upper arms, on the flank & groin, & behind the axillae/armpits._


----------



## leashedForLife

continuing from condition / disorder #80 -

_ 81. Dermatitis, atopic: 
inflammation and subsequent infection of the skin due to atopy. (also see #21, 22.)
82. Dermatomyositis: 
a disease affecting the skin and muscles, usually in the Collie or Shetland Sheepdog
83. Dermoid cyst: 
a small growth composed of skin-like structures.
84. Dermoid sinus: 
similar to a dermoid cyst but usually larger. *Rhodesian Ridgeback
85. Diabetes mellitus: 
a metabolic disease caused by insulin deficiency; characterized by the inability to utilize sugars normally.
85a. Digital hyperkeratosis: 
a condition of Irish Terrier puppies that causes marked thickening of the foot pads. Affected feet crack, become infected and painful.
86. Discoid lupus erythematosus: 
a form of autoimmune disease affecting the skin.
87. Dislocation of shoulder: 
a condition where the bones of the shoulder joint are out of proper position.
88. Distichiasis: 
abnormally growing eyelashes.
89. Dwarfism: 
an abnormality of the normal growth pattern resulting in an undersized individual.
89a. Dysphagia: 
inability to swallow properly. (also see #69a.)
90. Dystocia: 
complications of the birth process (difficult birth).
91. Eclampsia: 
convulsions usually seen around the time of parturition (whelping).
92. Ectodermal defects: 
any of a multitude of abnormalities arising from maldevelopment of the fetal ectoderm (e.g., skin, nervous system, eyes).
93. Ectopic ureters: 
the ureters (tubes leading from the kidneys to the bladder) do not empty into the bladder in the normal location.
94. Ectropion: 
an abnormal rolling out of the eyelids.
94a. Ehlers-Danlos syndrome: 
a connective tissue disease characterized by loose, hyperextensible and very fragile skin that tears easily. (also see #72.)
95. Elbow dysplasia: 
an abnormal development of the elbow joint.
96. Elbow joint malformation: (See #95.)
97. Elbow subluxation: 
the elbow joint is loose and out of alignment.
98. Elongated soft palate: 
the soft palate is abnormally long and causes breathing disorders.
98a. Encephalitis: 
an inflammatory condition of the brain causing signs of central nervous system dysfunction and epilepsy (seizures). A unique form of encephalitis is prevalent in the Pug and is called "Pug Dog Encephalitis"; (also see #109.)
99. Endocardial fibroelastosis: 
an abnormal condition of scarring of the muscles of the heart.
100. Endometritis: 
inflammation of the internal layer of the uterus.
101. Enlarged foramen magnum: 
a condition in which the opening in the skull where the vertebral column begins is too large.
102. Enostosis: 
a bony growth within the hollow part of a bone.

103. Entropion: an abnormal rolling in of the eyelid.
104. Eosinophilic granuloma: 
an allergic reactive syndrome characterized by the plaque-like accumulation of eosinophils, a type of white blood cell.
105. Eosinophilic panosteitis: 
a painful inflammatory bone disease of young, rapidly growing dogs, often characterized by increased eosinophils in the blood. (also see #231.)
106. Epidermal dysplasia: 
abnormal development of the outer layer of the skin. Common in the West Highland White Terrier and begins in as a puppy. (also see #331.)
107. Epidermoid cyst: 
a small growth consisting of tissues of the outer layer of the skin. (also see #274.)
108. Epidermolysis bullosa: 
an abnormal looseness to the skin characterized by large, deep, blister-like lesions.
109. Epilepsy: 
convulsions (seizures) and/or disturbances of consciousness.
110. Epiphora: 
abnormal draining of tears often due to overproduction.
111. Epiphyseal dysplasia: 
abnormal development of the epiphysis, a part of the long bones.
112. Esophageal achalasia: 
a functional stricture or spasm of the muscles of the esophagus where it joins the stomach.
113. Esophageal dilatation: 
an abnormally large and usually flaccid esophagus.
114. Eversion of nictitating membrane: 
a condition where the third eyelid is protruding.
114a. Exercise-induced collapse: 
seen in Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppies, associated with exercise- or excitement-induced muscle hypertonicity (similar to "startle disease" in people). 
*Also seen in young adult field trial Labrador Retrievers.
115. Eye abnormality: 
any of a number of problems with the eye.
116. Facial fold dermatitis: 
an infection of the facial skin caused by unusual or excessive skin folds (seen in dogs such as the Pekingese or Chinese Shar-Pei).
117. Facial nerve paralysis: 
a decrease or cessation of function of the facial nerve, leading to a drooping of the affected side of the face.
118. Factor I deficiency or hypofibrinogenemia: 
a rare deficiency of a clotting factor (fibrinogen), which causes excessive bleeding.
119. Factor II deficiency or hypoprothrombinemia: 
a rare deficiency of prothrombin, a clotting factor needed to control bleeding.
120. Factor VII deficiency: 
a mild bleeding disease, primarily of Beagle dogs.
121. Factor VIII deficiency or hemophilia A: 
the most common severe inherited clotting disorder of humans and animals. The disorder is inherited as a sex-linked recessive trait (carried by females & manifested in males). Affects most dog breeds.
122. Factor IX deficiency or hemophilia B: 
same as hemophilia A, but rarer and involves a different clotting factor.
123. Factor X deficiency: 
a rare clotting disorder, primarily of the American Cocker Spaniel; an autosomal trait (affects both sexes).
124. Factor XI deficiency: 
a rare clotting disorder; protracted bleeding from surgical procedures is a feature. Both sexes are affected.

124a. Factor XII deficiency: 
a clotting factor deficiency that rarely produces clinical signs, which is usually diagnosed incidentally during blood testing for potential bleeding disorder. *
Toy and Standard poodle, and occasionally in other breeds
124b. Familial amaurotic idiocy: 
deposits of fatty pigments in the brain produce loss of vision, stupor, and seizures. 
*Australian Cattle Dog, English Setter, German Shorthaired Pointer
(also see #177, 193a, 214.)
124c. Fanconi syndrome: 
a kidney tubular dysfunction of the Basenji which leads to glycosuria. (also see #268.)
124d. Femoral artery occlusion: 
a rather common disorder of genetic predisposition and probable weakness in the femoral artery wall of the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
125. Fibrosarcoma: 
a cancer arising from certain types of fibrous cells.
126. Fibrous histiocytoma: 
a type of fibrous tumor arising from cells called histiocytes.
127. Flank sucking: 
a behavioral problem common in the Doberman Pinscher & exhibited as a continually wet patch on the flank (from sucking the skin).
128. Fold dermatitis: 
an inflammation of skin folds especially in dogs with loose skin (e.g., Chinese Shar-Pei, Pug, Bulldog).
128a. Follicular dysplasia: 
malformation of skin follicules.
129. Folliculitis: 
an infection of the hair follicles.
129a. Fragmented coronoid process: 
osteochondrosis of the elbow joint. (also see #221a.)
129b. Fucosidosis: 
an autosomal recessive, fatal disease caused by deficiency of alpha-fucosidase enzyme resulting in accumulation of fucose-containing metabolites in cells throughout the body. Neurologic signs predominate. 
*English Springer Spaniel (also see #193a.)
130. Furunculosis: 
an infection of the deeper structures of the skin.
131. Gastric torsion: 
a condition where the stomach twists, thereby impeding input, output, & circulation. Veterinary emergency, can be quickly fatal. (also see #31.)
132. Generalized myopathy: 
a condition affecting all the muscles of the body, which produces weakness.
133. Genu valgum: 
malformation of the knee joint ("knock-kneed").
134. Gingival hyperplasia: 
overgrowth of the gum tissues.
135. Glaucoma: 
abnormally high pressure within the eye.
136. Globoid cell leukodystrophy: 
abnormal development and/or function of certain types of white globoid cells in the brain. (also see #193a.)
136a. Gluten-sensitive enteropathy: 
also called wheat-sensitive enteropathy of the Irish Setter. Intolerance to foods containing glutens,; affected dogs primarily have chronic diarrhea & weight loss. (also see #258a.)
137. Glycogen storage disease: 
characterized by an inability to store & utilize carbohydrates. (also see #193a.)
138. Goiter: 
a swelling of the thyroid gland, caused by inadequate iodine intake.
138a. Granulocyte dysfunction or adhesion defect: 
an impairment of neutrophil function or adhesion which causes chronic recurring infections, stunted growth, & secondary increase in immune globulins (hypergammaglobulinemia). 
*Irish Setter, Doberman Pinscher

139. Granulomatous colitis: 
a type of chronic inflammation of the colon characterized by reactive tissue growths.
140. Granulomatous sebaceous adenitis: 
a disease of sebaceous (sweat) skin glands characterized by reactive tissue growth and autoimmune destruction of the sebaceous glands. Hair loss occurs and is poorly responsive to treatment. 
* Akita, Samoyed, Standard Poodle, Vizsla
141. Hair follicle tumors: 
abnormal growths of the hair follicles.

142. Hairlessness: 
also called alopecia or loss of hair. 
[*edit:* 
balding; Demodicosis or Demodex-mange in puphood can cause follicular scarring & a characteristic pattern of bald rings round the eyes, thinning on the forechest to either side near the upper arms, on the flank & groin, & behind the axillae/ armpits.]

143. Hanging tongue: 
a syndrome where the tongue does not retract into the mouth properly, due to neurologic or anatomic defects. 
*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Pug
143a. Hemangiosarcoma: 
a cancer of blood vessels involving liver, spleen or skin.
144. Hemeralopia: 
inability to see in daylight.
144a. Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis: 
an acute disorder characterized by bloody diarrhea, elevated hematocrit and shock. 
*Miniature Schnauzer
145. Hemivertebra: 
a particular kind of malformation of the vertebra where only half of the structure is formed.
* Pug
146. Hemolytic anemia: 
anemia caused by the destruction of the red blood cells in an autoimmune process. 
*Cocker Spaniel, Old English Sheepdogs, several other breeds.
147. Hemophilia A: 
a blood clotting disorder due to deficiency of coagulation factor VIII (this is the most common type of hemophilia in dogs). 
(also see #121.)
148. Hemophilia B: 
a blood clotting disorder due to lack of coagulation factor IX. (also see #122.)
149. Hepatic portosystemic shunt or arteriovenous fistula: 
a malformation of blood vessels in the liver or an abnormal communication between the arteries and veins in the liver.
149a. Hepatic lipidosis: 
an abnormal accumulation of lipids in the liver which leads to liver failure. 
*Miniature Schnauzer, Shetland Sheepdog
149b. Hereditary nephritis: 
also called "Samoyed hereditary glomerulopathy,"; a sex- linked disease of young males. Affected dogs have renal glomerular disease which rapidly progresses to kidney failure and death. Female carriers have abnormal glomerular basement membrane, as well, but usually remain healthy until later in life
when renal failure may occur.
149c. Hereditary spinal muscular atrophy: 
an autosomal-dominant degenerative disease of motor neurons characterized by weakness and muscle atrophy with a typical gait; it progresses to dangling of the head & a drooping, paralyzed tail. Severely-affected dogs become paralyzed and die by 3-4 months of age. 
*Brittany Spaniel
149d. Hepatocerebellar degeneration: 
a progressive cerebellar & hepatic disease of 6 - 8-week-old Bernese Mountain Dogs with lesions of cerebellar abiotrophy & coexistent hepatic lesions. Autosomal recessive inheritance.
150. Hermaphroditism: 
a syndrome where the individual has anatomical features of both sexes.
151. Heterochromia, iris: 
the presence of different colors in the same or both irises.
152. Hip dysplasia: 
a developmental malformation or subluxation of the hip joints.
153. Histiocytoma: 
a common benign tumor of certain skin tissue cells (i.e., histiocytes).

153a. Histiocytosis: 
the most prevalent cancer of Bernese Mountain Dogs, usually leading to early death.
154. Hydrocephalus: 
a condition where there is an abnormal accumulation of fluid in the ventricles of the brain.
155. Hygroma: 
a fluid-filled sac, usually occurring on the elbows of large breed dogs, such as the Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound.
156. Hyperadrenocorticism or Cushing's disease: 
the adrenal glands are overactive, causing serious illness. (also see #71.)
157. Hypercholesterolemia: 
the animal has too much cholesterol in the blood system. This is commonly associated with hypothyroidism.
157a. Hyperkalemia: 
a benign condition of large Japanese dog breeds (Akita, Shiba Inu, Tosu Inu) in which the red blood cell membrane has an altered metabolism & leaks potassium into the serum, making concentrations very high. The condition is aggravated by ingesting onions.
157b. Hyperlipidemia: 
an idiopathic disorder of the Miniature Schnauzer in which blood lipid levels become very high and predispose to pancreatitis. (also see #149a.)
157c. Hyperphosphatasemia: 
a benign familial condition in humans & the Siberian Husky, in which serum alkaline phosphatase concentrations are very high.
157d. Hypertrophic neuropathy: 
a form of polyneuropathy seen in the Tibetan Terrier (also see #250a.)
158. Hypertrophic osteodystrophy: 
a condition of rapidly growing giant breeds where there is an abnormal inflammation of bones with pain & development of excessive bony growths.
159. Hypertrophy of membrana nictitans gland: 
a condition where the gland of the third eyelid is abnormally large.
159a. Hypoadrenocorticism: 
autoimmune or other causes of destruction of the adrenal glands produces a deficiency of corticosteroids. (also see #9a.)
160. Hypoglycemia: 
abnormally low blood glucose levels.
160a. Hypomyelinogenesis: failure of the nervous system to form myelin, seen at birth.
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

continuing from condition / disorder #161 -
_ 161. Hypopigmentation, lips and nose: 
a condition where an animal lacks pigment (color) in areas where it is usually present. (also see #328.)
162. Hypoplasia of dens: 
a condition where part of the second vertebra fails to develop fully and leads to instability.
163. Hypoplasia of larynx: 
a condition where the larynx (cartilage of the 'voice box') fails to develop fully.
164. Hypoplasia of trachea: 
a trachea that fails to develop fully.
165. Hyposomatotropism: 
failure of the body growth hormones (somatomedins) to develop fully. AKA growth hormone responsive dermatosis. *
Pomeranian
166. Hypothyroidism: 
a common endocrine disease where the body produces an abnormally low amount of thyroid hormones. Can be due to autoimmune destruction of the thyroid gland, underproduction of the thyroid hormones by the gland, or auto-immune destruction of the hormones in the bloodstream, after they are produced.
Affects over 50 dog breeds; average age of onset approx 2-yrs. (also see #192, 312.)

167. Hypotrichosis: 
abnormally small amount of hair growth.
168. Immunoglobulin A deficiency: 
concentrations of secretory immune globulins are low. 
*Chinese Shar-Pei and Beagle (also see #187.)
169. Immunoglobulin G deficiency: 
circulating antibody concentrations are low, which produces immune deficiency and susceptibility to
infections.
170. Immunoglobulin M deficiency: 
antibodies produced in early stages of an immune response are low, producing susceptibility to infection. 
*Doberman Pinscher
171. Inguinal hernia: 
a break in the muscular layer of the body wall occurring at the inguinal canal (where the back leg joins the body; the groin).
171a. Inherited ventricular tachycardia: 
a condition of young German Shepherds with very rapid heart rates, ventricular arrhythmias, and sudden death.
172. Intestinal malabsorption: 
the intestinal tract does not absorb nutrients properly. This is also known as protein-losing enteropathy as a consequence of inflammatory bowel disease. In Irish Setters, there is also a wheat-sensitive
enteropathy.
173. Intervertebral disc disease: 
the discs between the vertebrae are abnormal, prone to rupture and misplacement.
174. Intussusception: 
a serious condition; the intestinal tract telescopes in on itself.
175. Iris atrophy: 
the iris (the colored part of the eye) shrinks & becomes non-functional.
176. Iris heterochromia: 
one iris is a different color than the other, or a single iris has more than one color in it.
176a. Ivermectin sensitivity: 
a prevalent condition of Collie-related breeds & others; a mutation of the MDRI gene produces susceptibility to ivermectin toxicity.
177. Juvenile amaurotic idiocy: 
a syndrome characterized by early onset blindness & low mental capacity.
178. Juvenile cellulitis: 
an inflammation of cells (usually skin cells) occurring in the young animal.
178a. Juvenile polyarthritis: 
arthritis affecting multiple joints of young Akitas, and usually occurring within 1 - 4 weeks of vaccination. Cases typically occur at 3 - 4 months of age, after the second or subsequent booster vaccination and respond poorly to therapy. Affected dogs may progress to develop amyloidosis (#11) and renal failure.
179. Keratitis sicca: 
one or both eyes do not produce a normal amount or type of tears.
180. Keratoacanthoma: 
a small growth, usually on the face, filled with keratin material.
181. Keratoconjunctivitis sicca: 
(See #179.)
182. Kidney aplasia, unilateral: 
a developmental abnormality where one kidney fails to develop, also called renal agenesis.
183. Kinked tail: 
a developmental abnormality where the tail has a pronounced kink.
184. Lacrimal duct atresia: 
the duct draining tears from the eye is too small, or never formed.

184a. Laryngeal paralysis: 
progressive paralysis of the larynx of young Bouvier des Flandres, Siberian Huskies, and Dalmatians. In the Dalmatian, the condition is usually linked to polyneuropathy (#250a). 
Affected dogs have an unusual bark and are prone to aspiration pneumonia.
185. Legg-Perthes disease: 
the blood vessels feeding the femoral head (top part of the thigh bone) shrink, leading to starvation and death of the femoral head (the ball of the ball-and-socket joint of the hip). Also called Legg-Calve'-Perthes disease.
186. Lens luxation: 
the lens of the eye is displaced into an abnormal position.
187. Linear IgA dermatosis: 
a type of skin disease resulting from an abnormality of the secretory immune system. 
*Chinese Shar-Pei
188. Lip fold dermatitis: 
a skin infection caused by redundant skin folds around the mouth.
188a. Lipidosis: 
a form of lysosomal storage disease where lipids accumulate in nerves. 
Called GM-1 gangliosidosis in the Portuguese Water Dog (also see #193a.)
189. Lissencephaly: 
abnormal brain development - the surface lacks gyri (the grooves).
190. Lung torsion: 
a condition where one or more lung lobes twist upon themselves.
190a. Lupoid onchodystrophy:
(also see #218a.)
191. Lymphedema: 
valvular blockage of lymph flow or twisted lymphatic ducts causes an accumulation of fluid to swell tissues with edema.
192. Lymphocytic thyroiditis:
an autoimmune disease causing inflammation & destruction of the thyroid gland, which becomes infiltrated with lymphocytes (white blood cells) & leads to hypothyroidism. The most common endocrine disease of the dog; has an inherited predisposition. (also see #166, 312.)
193. Lymphosarcoma: 
a cancerous condition involving the lymphatic system. This is one of the more common canine cancers.
193a. Lysosomal storage diseases: 
a group of progressive multifocal neurologic disorders caused by specific enzyme deficiencies leading to death of nerve cells & accumulation of their respective enzyme substrates in cells. (also see #299a.)
194. Malabsorption syndrome: 
(See #172.)
194a. Malignant histiocytosis: 
the more aggressive, rapidly fatal systemic form of histiocytosis. Heritable in the Bernese Mountain Dog, with no cure. (also see #153a.)
194b. Malignant hyperthermia: 
an autosomal dominant trait of the black Labrador Retriever. Very high body temperatures develop in response to gaseous anesthesia.
195. Malocclusion: 
a condition where the teeth do not meet properly.
196. Mastocytoma:
a rare cancer developing from a type of tissue cell known as a mast cell.
197. Melanoma: 
a rare cancer developing from the type of skin cell which produces pigment (melanin).
197a. Merle eye anomaly: 
(also see #52, 58.) The breeding of two merle pattern parents can produce offspring with whiter coat color [e-g, double dilute AKA 'lethal white']. These puppies typically inherit a variety of anomalies of the back (fundus) of the eye, which can be confused with choroidal hypoplasia.

198. Metabolic bone disease: 
any of a number of diseases affecting the bones due to an abnormality of metabolism.
199. Microphthalmia: 
a condition where one or both eyes are too small.
199a. Microvascular dysplasia: (See #252a.)

200. Missing teeth: too few teeth. 
[*EDIT:* 
several hairless breeds are missing teeth in the hairless versions, while powderpuff dogs have full mouths; breeding hairless to hairless is a fatal factor in these breeds, so hairless must be bred to haired dogs.
The American Hairless Terrier, a sport of the Rat Terrier, lacks the fatal factor, & the dogs 
are full-mouthed.]

201. Mitral valve defects: 
a group of abnormalities of the mitral valve of the heart.
202. Mononephrosis: 
only one kidney is present.
202a. Mucinosis: 
a common skin disorder of the Chinese Shar-Pei characterized by generalized pitting edematous folds, variable itching, and severe puffiness & wrinkling of the head and extremities. Vesicles may be present and rupture draining clear, stringy fluid. This is often associated with hypothyroidism and IgA deficiency. (also see #166, 168.)
202b. Mucopolysaccharidosis: 
an inborn metabolic error of several types leading to storage disease and debilitation. 
*Schipperke (type IIIb or Sanfilippo syndrome)
*Miniature Pinscher (type VI) 
*German Shepherd (type VII). 
(also see #299a.)
203. Multiple colobomas: 
a developmental abnormality of the structures of the eye.
204. Multiple epiphyseal dysplasia: 
many of the long bones develop abnormally, due to changes in the growth plates.
204a. Muscular dystrophy: 
a congenital & often inherited form of generalized muscle dysfunction which causes signs such as poor growth, weakness, abnormal gait, difficulty eating & swallowing, & muscle atrophy. Affected animals have serious health problems, & may die or be euthanatized. Inheritance is sex-linked in the Golden
Retriever, Irish Terrier, Samoyed, & Belgian Shepherd.
205. Muzzle pyoderma: 
an infectious skin disease on the muzzle of an animal.
206. Myasthenia gravis: 
a syndrome characterized by muscle fatigue due to an autoimmune disease which produces chemical abnormalities of the muscles & nerves. An enlarged esophagus called megaesophagus can result; food can be trapped in outpockets of the esophagus, regurgitation of food may occur, choking or aspiration of food is likely.
206a.Myotonia congenita: 
present at birth, characterized by tonic muscle contractions & twitching. *Miniature Schnauzer
206b. Narcolepsy: 
a neurological disorder characterized by falling asleep suddenly (collapse) which can occur during periods of activity or excitement, & last for various lengths of time.
*Doberman Pinscher, Labrador Retriever
207. Narrow palpebral fissure: 
an abnormally small opening between the upper & lower eyelids.
208. Nasal pyoderma: 
a skin infection of the nose.
209. Nasal solar dermatitis: 
a skin disease of the nose and muzzle which is greatlyaffected by exposure to sunlight. *Collie
210. Nasolacrimal puncta atresia: 
(See #23.)
211. Necrotizing myelopathy: 
a condition where the spinal cord gradually dies.
212. Necrotizing panotitis: 
a severe infection of the ear & surrounding tissues.
213. Neuromuscular atrophy: 
the muscles waste away, due to lack of proper nerve supply.
214. Neuronal ceroid lipofuscinosis: 
a congenital disease; fatty pigments are deposited in the brain & cause brain dysfunction. 
(also see #193a.)

215. Neurotropic osteopathy: 
a disease of the bones due to abnormalities of the nerves.
216. Nodular panniculitis: 
a skin disease characterized by nodules of inflammation under the skin.
217. Oligodendroglioma: 
a cancer arising from a type of cell found in the brain and spinal cord.
218. Oligodontia: 
an abnormally small number of teeth.
218a. Onchodystrophy: 
painful symmetrical nail bed disorder causing the nails to fall off; cause unknown. 
*Greyhound, Rottweiler, several other breeds. (also see #190a.)
219. Open fontanel: 
the suture lines between bones of the skull do not fuse together properly.
[Chihuahua, among others]
220. Optic nerve hypoplasia: 
the optic nerve going from the eye to the brain is too small.
221. Osteochondritis dissecans: 
a specific form of inflammation of the cartilage of certain joints which causes arthritis. 
(also see #221a.)
221a. Osteochondrosis: 
a group of developmental diseases resulting in abnormal formulation of joint cartilage. Commonly involves the shoulder, stifle, hock or elbow. (also see #221.)
222. Osteodystrophy: 
any of a number of diseases involving the development of the bones.
223. Osteogenesis imperfecta: 
imperfect development of the structure and/or mineralization of the bones.
224. Osteopetrosis:
a condition where the bones are abnormally dense and hard.
225. Osteosarcoma: 
a cancer arising from the cells of the bones.
226. Otitis externa: 
an infection of the external structures of the ear.
227. Otocephalic syndrome: 
a developmental abnormality; the animal lacks a lower jaw, & the ears meet below the face.
228. Overshot jaw: 
a condition where the upper jaw is too long for the lower jaw.
229. Pancreatic insufficiency: 
the pancreas does not produce the proper enzymes for digesting food.
230. Pannus: 
an immunologic eye disease characterized by abnormal growth of tissue over the cornea.
231. Panosteitis: 
(See #105.)
232. Parosteitis: 
inflammation of tissue around a bone.
233. Parotitis: 
inflammation of the parotid salivary gland, also called parotiditis.
234. Partial alopecia: 
some loss of the normal hair coat.
235. Patella luxation: 
a condition where the knee caps slide in and out of place.
236. Patent ductus arteriosus:
failure of the vessel remnant joining the aorta and pulmonary artery in fetal life to close properly at birth, thereby shunting blood away from the lungs. ["blue baby"]
237. Pattern alopecia or baldness: 
hair loss occurring in certain patterns. 
*Dachshund
238. Pemphigus erythematosus: 
one of many skin diseases caused by an autoimmune mechanism.
239. Pemphigus foliaceous: 
another skin disease caused by autoimmune destruction of tissues.

240. Perianal adenoma: 
a cancer arising from a cell of a gland found near the anus.
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

continuing, conditions / disorders #241 thru 320:
_
241. Perianal fistulas: 
abnormal corridors from deeper tissues, exiting to the skin around the anus. Found in male dogs, & androgen dependent - castration is a specific treatment.
242. Perianal gland tumor: 
(See #240.)
242a. Peripheral sensory neuropathy: 
a disorder of young puppies born without pain sensation of peripheral tissues. (also see #8.)
243. Persistent right aortic arch: 
a developmental abnormality; a fetal blood vessel near the heart does not atrophy as it should.
244. Persistent hyaloid artery: 
as #243, however, involving a blood vessel inside the eye.
245. Persistent pupillary membrane: 
a developmental abnormality; the membrane forming the iris does not form properly.
245a. Phosphofructokinase deficiency: 
a deficiency of a specific red blood cell enzyme in the English Springer Spaniel. Causes chronic anemia, exercise-induced acute hemolytic crises, & enlarged spleen.
245b. Physiologic leukopenia: 
found in most healthy adult Belgian Terverun; the total white blood cell count (neutrophils, lymphocytes, & monocytes) is below 6,000/ul. Because of their ancestral relationship to other BSDs (Groenendael, Laekenois, Malinois), these breed varieties may also show this phenomenon.
246. Pigmentary keratitis: 
an inflammatory condition of the cornea, seen as abnormal pigmentation.
247. Pituitary dwarfism: 
a developmental abnormality; growth is stunted, the extremities are oversized [head, hands, feet] but limbs are short & body is thickened; caused by a defective pituitary gland.
248. Pituitary tumor: 
a cancer arising from the pituitary gland.
249. Platelet disorder: 
a group of abnormalities of small blood cells necessary to control bleeding. 
(also see #311, 311a.)
250. Pododermatitis: 
a skin infection of the paws.
250a. Polycystic kidney disease: 
malformed kidneys; the renal pelvis is cystic. May be associated with cardiac valvular disease in the Bull Terrier [English].
250ba. Polyneuropathy: 
a progressive neural disease of young dogs; leads to neuromuscular atrophy, variable demyelination, paraparesis, exercise intolerance, & hyperesthesia. 
*Alaskan Malamute, Dalmatian, German Shepherd, Golden Retriever, Rottweiler (also see #213.)
251. Polyostotic fibrous dysplasia: 
a bone disease; the bones are composed of improper fibrous tissues.
252. Polyradiculoneuritis: 
an acute inflammatory disease of several groups of nerves, causing fever.
252a. Portosystemic shunt: 
a congenital anomaly of blood vessels supplying the liver, causing varying degrees of liver dysfunction or failure. Can also manifest as microvascular dysplasia. 
*Yorkshire & Cairn Terriers, but can occur in any breed. (also see #149, 199a.)
253. Posterior retinal atrophy: 
the part of the eye which translates light to electric impulses (the retina) deteriorates; blindness results over time. (also see #256.)

253a. Primary hyperparathyroidism: 
overactive production of parathyroid hormone, most often caused by parathyroid gland tumor; leads to renal failure from secondary hypercalcemia. 
*Keeshond
254. Primary peripheral retinal dystrophy: 
a developmental disease affecting the retina.
255. Progressive ataxia: 
the animal's ability to coordinate movement deteriorates.
256. Progressive retinal atrophy: 
 the retina slowly deteriorates, producing 1st, loss of vision in dim-light, then night blindness, & finally, total blindness.
257. Prolapsed rectum: 
the interior mucosa of the rectum protrudes outside the anus.
258. Prolapsed uterus: 
the uterus protrudes into the vaginal canal or everts through the vaginal opening, exiting the body.
Life-threatening - hemorrhage is likely.

258a. Protein-losing enteropathy: 
a relatively common genetically predisposed condition also called inflammatory bowel disease, IBS; vomiting, diarrhea, & weight loss are the common signs. 
* many breeds; mostly Akita, Bernese Mountain Dog, Dalmatian, English Setter, German Shepherd, Golden Retriever, Irish Setter, Rottweiler, Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier (in conjunction with #258b).
258b. Protein-losing nephropathy: 
a condition where protein is lost through the kidney. Affected dogs have excessive thirst and urination, which progresses to peripheral edema and renal failure. 
*Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier (in conjunction with #258a).

259. Pseudohermaphrodism (pseudohermaphroditism): 
the animal has the gonads of one sex, but genital appearance is either ambiguous, or of the
opposite sex.
260. Pulmonic stenosis:
one valve of the heart does not open properly.
261. Pyloric stenosis: 
the opening leading from the stomach does not function properly.
262. Pyometra: 
a bacterial infection of the uterus, in which the walls thin dangerously, it becomes friable, & fills with pus. Life-threatening; closed Pyo is more dangerous than open Pyo, as closed infections do not drain. The uterus may rupture & be immediately fatal.
263. Pyruvate kinase deficiency: 
a deficiency of a specific red blood cell enzyme.
*Basenji, Beagle and Cairn Terrier
264. Quadriplegia with amblyopia: 
a syndrome characterized by weakness of all four limbs, plus vision.
264a. Rage syndrome: 
sudden unprovoked aggression of serious nature. 
*English Springer Spaniel (also see #27.)
265. Recessive retinal dysplasia: 
a developmental disorder resulting in an abnormal retina, carried by a recessive gene.
266. Renal cortical hypoplasia: 
the cortex of the kidney(s) develops incompletely.
266a. Renal dysplasia: 
the kidneys form abnormally. Renal failure develops, with protein lost to the urine.
267. Renal hypoplasia: 
the kidney(s) do not develop completely.
268. Renal tubular dysfunction: 
the tubules of the kidneys (filtering structures) do not function properly. 
(also see #124c.) *In the Basenji, glycosuria develops & is called Fanconi syndrome.

269. Retinal detachment: 
the retina becomes unattached to the back of the eye.
270. Retinal dysplasia: 
the retina is malformed.
271. Schnauzer comedo syndrome: 
a skin disease of schnauzers; the skin forms comedones ("blackheads").
272. Scotty cramp: 
a condition in the Scottish Terrier; the animal has periodic, generalized cramping of the muscles.
273. Screw tail: 
a birth defect - the tail is twisted tightly on itself.
273a. Sebaceous adenitis: 
(See #140.)
274. Sebaceous cyst: 
a small mass in the skin with a secretory lining, filled with a yellow waxy material. 
(also see #107.)
275. Sebaceous gland tumor: 
a tumor arising from sebaceous glands of the skin.
276. Seborrhea: 
a skin disease; excess scaling & often an excess of sebum (oil-like substance) & odor.
277. Sertoli cell tumor: 
a tumor of the testicles which secretes estrogen & causes feminization of the male dog.
277a. Shar-Pei fever syndrome: 
similar to familial Mediterranean fever of humans, affected Shar-Pei have waxing & waning high fevers, & swelling of the tarsus joints (hocks), which can progress to renal or hepatic amyloidosis.
278. Short skull: 
abnormally short for the breed in question.
279. Short spine: 
abnormally short for the breed in question.
280. Short tail: 
abnormally short for the breed in question.
281. Shoulder abnormalities: 
any of multiple disorders of the shoulder joint, due to malformation or subluxation.
282. Shoulder dysplasia: 
a looseness of the shoulder joint.
283. Silica uroliths: 
stones composed primarily from silicone, formed in the bladder.
284. Sinoatrial syncope: 
the electrical impulses of the heart are abnormal; the animal has fainting episodes.
285. Skin disorders: 
any of a number of abnormalities of the skin.
286. Skin neoplasms: 
any number of various tumors, originating from skin cells.
286a. Soft tissue cancers: 
prevalent & inherited in the Flat Coated Retriever.
287. Spina bifida: 
a developmental abnormality; some vertebra are malformed, exposing the spinal cord.
288. Spinal cord demyelination (ataxia): 
an abnormality of the nervous tissue of the spinal cord; incoordination, clumsy gait, falls.
289. Spinal dysraphism: 
a developmental abnormality; the spinal cord does not form completely. (also see #305.)
290. Spinal osteochondrosis: 
a specific developmental abnormality of the vertebrae.
290a. Spinal process (vertebral) malformation: 
(See #61c.)
291. Splenic torsion: 
the spleen twists upon itself.
292. Spondylolisthesis (Wobbler's syndrome): 
the vertebrae of the neck slip out of joint & are malformed, causing progressive incoordination of the rear legs. 
*Doberman Pinscher, Great Dane, others (also see #51, 332.)
293. Spondylosis: 
a malformation of the vertebrae.
294. Squamous cell carcinoma: 
a cancer arising from the squamous type of skin cell.

295. Stenotic nares: 
the nostrils (nares) are narrow slits, rather than open rounded commas; an exterior symptom of equally-restricted sinuses & passages to the throat - the entire airway, nostrils to trachea, is undersized.
Often an extended soft palate is part of this problem in brachy breeds, & the dog suffers sleep apnea when the relaxed soft palate falls into the upper throat, closing the airway & reducing oxygen in the bloodstream.
Exercise intolerance, noisy breathing, heavy interrupted snoring & snorting, etc. Surgery can help alleviate symptoms, but affected dogs should not be bred.
296. Sterile pyogranuloma syndrome: 
a disease of the deeper layers of the skin, characterized by formation of abnormal tissues, with no infectious organisms involved.
297. Sternal callus: 
a thickened, hairless area forming on the chest of an animal.
298. Stockard's paralysis: 
a degeneration of parts of the spinal cord, causing paralysis.
299. Stomach torsion: 
(See #131.)
299a. Stomatocytosis: 
red blood cells have an abnormal mouth-like shape, causing frequent bouts of hemolytic anemia, & greater red cell osmotic fragility. 
(also see #13.)
299b. Storage disease: 
(See #193a, 188a.)
300. Subaortic stenosis: 
a tightening of the outflow opening where blood leaves the heart to enter the aorta. 
* Boxer, Golden Retriever, Newfoundland
301. Subcorneal pustular dermatosis: 
a skin inflammation occurring between certain layers of the skin.
302. Subcutaneous cysts: 
small fluid-filled masses accumulating under the skin.
303. Subvalvular aortic stenosis: 
as #300, but the tightening occurs below the aortic valve.
303a. Sulfonamide sensitivity: 
in genetically predisposed breeds, the metabolism of potentiated sulfonamides is impaired, & adverse side-effects occur: liver dysfunction, dry eye (#181), rheumatoid arthritis, & bone marrow failure (red blood cell & /or platelet destruction). 
*Doberman Pinscher, Samoyed, American Eskimo, Kuvasz, Great Pyrenees
304. Swimmer puppies: 
a developmental defect, causing a flattening of the upper torso; young pups cannot place their legs & feet under them, for proper locomotion - they are almost cruciform, & crawl chest-down, pushing with their hind feet to progress.
304a. Syncope: 
a brief period of fainting or collapse. (also see #206a.)
305. Syringomyelia: 
developmental abnormalities causing cavities within the spinal cord, probably just an effect of #289. *Rhodesian Ridgeback
306. Systemic lupus erythematosus: 
an autoimmune disease where antibodies form against the nuclear protein of cells, characterized by skin lesions, other organ dysfunctions, & blood abnormalities.
307. Tail abnormalities: 
any number of problems associated with the tail.
308. Tail fold dermatitis: 
a skin infection, caused by abnormal tissue folds around the tail.
308a. Taurine-deficient cardiomyopathy:
a reversible dilated cardiomyopathy, caused by taurine deficiency in the Golden Retriever & Newfoundland. 
(also see #38.)
309. Teeth abnormalities: 
any number of problems of the teeth.
310. Tetralogy of Fallot: 
a specific four-way developmental abnormality of the structures of the heart & associated great vessels.
311. Thrombocytopathy: 
a functional abnormality of small blood cells (thrombocytes or platelets) which are needed to control bleeding. 
(also see #249.)
311a. Thrombocytopenia: 
a reduced number of platelets in the blood which causes pinpoint hemorrhages in the skin & mucosa, & often accompanies #146 as an autoimmune syndrome called Evans syndrome. 
(also see #249.) 
*Cavalier King Charles & English Toy Spaniel (mild to moderately severe familial thrombocytopenia can be an incidental finding, in clinically normal animals).

311b. Thymic atrophy: 
a deficiency of cell-mediated immunity expressed by decreased T-cell function & low concentrations of growth hormone. 
*Weimaraner (also see #165.)
312. Thyroiditis: 
an autoimmune inflammatory disease of the thyroid gland. (also see #166, 192.)
313. Tracheal collapse: 
(See #57.)
313a. Transitional cell carcinoma: 
a form of bladder cancer especially common in the Scottish Terrier & West Highland White Terrier (also see #37.)
TCC is far-more likely in Scotties & Westies exposed to herbicides; lawn-care services should not be used in their households.
314. Trembling of the hindquarters: 
the rear legs tremble due to muscle weakness or other pathologies.
315. Type II muscle fiber deficiency: 
a deficiency in form and/or function of a specific type of muscle fiber.
316. Ulcerative colitis: 
an autoimmune inflammation of the lining of the colon, characterized by formation of ulcers.
317. Ulcerative keratitis: 
an inflammation of the cornea, characterized by the formation of ulcers.
318. Umbilical hernia: 
a break in the abdominal muscle wall at the point where the umbilical cord enters the body.
319. Undershot jaw: 
the lower jaw is too long for the upper jaw, & projects beyond it - teeth do not meet.
320. Ununited anconeal process: 
a developmental abnormality of one of the bones of the elbow joint, causing pain. (also see #221a.) _


----------



## leashedForLife

continuing - condition / disorder #321 thru 334
_

321. Uric acid calculi: 
bladder stones formed primarily from urates.
*Dalmatian
322. Uric acid excretion abnormalities: 
abnormal process in the excretion of uric acid formed during metabolism; a form of gout. Swelling, heat, pain in joints.
*Dalmatian
NOTE: In 1973, Dalmatians were carefully outcrossed to a single male Pointer to eliminate this gout, by introducing the normal metabolic gene; then his progeny were re-bred to Dalmatians to fix the spotting gene, body type, & other traits; by F-5, they were indistinguishable from purebred Dals.
Called LUA - 'low uric acid' - Dalmatians, these dogs are free of hereditary gout & can eat purines - a type of protein - without problems, but the National Breed Club of the AKC refused to recognize or register them.
In 2010, the British Kennel Club registered a single male LUA Dal; his progeny are marked with an asterisk on their registration, could not be exported for 5 years, & all must be health-tested.
In 2011, the AKC finally agreed to register LUA Dals.

322a. Urolithiasis:
stone formation in the urinary tract.
323. Uterine eclampsia: 
(See #91.)
324. Uterine inertia, primary: 
the uterus does not have the muscular strength to persist with the birth process, or simply tires & stops contracting - not due to acquired problems (e-g., malnutrition).
324a. Uveodermatologic syndrome: 
(See #329.)
325. Vaginal hyperplasia: 
an overgrowth of tissues of the vagina.
326. Vasculitis: 
an inflammatory condition of the blood vessels.
327. Ventricular septal defect: 
an abnormality (usually a hole) in the wall between the two chambers of the heart.
327a. Ventricular tachycardia: 
a ventricle of the heart beats too rapidly, leading to varying degrees of cardiac irregularity or syncope.
327b. Vitamin B12-responsive malabsorption:
young giant Schnauzers with a selective inability to absorb vitamin B12 from the bowel. Affected pups have chronic non-regenerative anemia, low white blood cell counts, low serum vitamin B12, metabolites (methylmalonic acid) in the urine, & fail to thrive.
328. Vitiligo:
lack of pigment in the skin (called vitiligo in man and hypopigmentation in animals). 
* Dachshund, Doberman Pinscher, Old English Sheepdog, Rottweiler 
(also see #161.)

329. Vogt-Koyanagi-Harada-like syndrome: 
an autoimmune disease in the Akita & other Nordic breeds - eyes, blood, & other tissues are progressively destroyed, causing blindness & death; AKA uveodermatologic syndrome.
330. von Willebrand's disease: 
a bleeding disorder caused by defective blood-platelet function (an autosomal trait; affects both sexes). *Occurs in 59 dog breeds; most often in the Doberman Pinscher, but also Akita, Boxer,
331. Westie armadillo syndrome: 
West Highland White Terriers - the skin becomes very thickened; it is related to atopic (inhalant)
allergies. 
(also see #106.)
331a. White dog shaker syndrome: 
a disorder mainly of white dogs - muscular tremors over the entire body, incoordination, rapid eye movements. Episodes occur under stress or excitement.
332. Wobbler's syndrome: (See #51, 292.)
333. Zinc deficiency: 
can be caused by dietary problems, or from an inability to utilize & store zinc properly; is a lethal problem called acrodermatitis in the English Bull Terrier.
334. Zinc-responsive dermatosis: 
the skin is abnormal (scaly, hair-loss, etc.) but responds to administration of zinc in the diet._


----------



## babycham2002

an excellent source of info thanks l4l


----------



## leashedForLife

babycham2002 said:


> an excellent source of info thanks l4l


i'm truly sorry that AVAR has disappeared from the Web.  they used to have a website. 
this list **was** updated regularly, but now i don't think it is - so any new conditions, new tests, etc, 
won't be added.

still, it's the best resource that i know of for all breeds in a single document. :thumbsup: 
thanks to Dr Dodds & her helpers...


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

are there any tests for finding if bitches are possible carriers of producing males with only 1 testicle ?

i have read, that this is hereditary and genetic

some say heredity from male others say both bitch and father can carry the problem passed to pups

and if one selected only from dogs with no litter mates with only 1 testicle the problem disappears to reduce from 40 percent amoungst pedigree dogs to around less than 10 percent of mongrel more genetically diverse dogs

sigh

of course breeders do not publish the results of litters as a general rule so hearsay and claims of having dogs ok are not sound

anyone know if there is a test to know if a bitch is a carrier ?

i only recently discovered this. i bought a male pup with 1 testicle. he is now 6 months old no sign of 2nd still

my bitch age 18 months is from litter where 1 male brother had only 1 testicle

so seems to me neither of my dogs is suitable to produce puppies

adding to the problem is that in france in sheepdog herding trials non pedigrees are allowed to take part up to 2 levels and banned from top level even if better and 1 testicle dogs banned also


----------



## leashedForLife

FEJA JUODAS said:


> i bought a male pup with 1 testicle. he is now 6 months old; no sign of 2nd [testis].
> 
> my bitch, 18-MO, [had] 1 male brother [with] only 1 testicle.


i don't know if there are any tests; i doubt it, but asking GENE-screening companies or looking 
on their websites is a much-more efficient way to find out. 

re the unilateral-cryptorchid, Ur male pup: 
*i'd desex him ASAP.* the longer that testis is in the abdomen at internal body-temp, 
the greater his risk of carcinogenic changes. *He is definitely not breeding quality.*

i don't know if a female with a cryptorchid full-brother is likely to carry the trait. 
has she passed other gene-screens? 
has she had a Penn-HIP or other hip-joint rating? 
what about eye-certificate by a k9-opthalmologist? 
how good is her pigment, general type, & structure? 
does she have a working certificate?


----------



## Suzanne1973

I found this page useful when i bred my shih tzu

Shih Tzu Breeder Guidelines


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

Basset Hound

Gonioscopy (Glaucoma) once in the life after the age of 12 months


----------



## leashedForLife

bassetsandbeyond said:


> Basset Hound
> 
> Gonioscopy (Glaucoma [test]) *once in the dog's life* after 12-MO.


why test only **once**?

statistically, over 85% of all heritable traits which will affect a dog, will be symptomatic by 24-MO.

so IMO, testing at 12-MO, 14-MO, or 20-MO would be pretty doggone silly - research has shown that 
if U wait to breed until both sire & dam are 24-MO before breeding, *that adds an average 2-years 
to their pups' lifespans - * surely among the simplest & least-expensive ways of extending a lifespan! :yesnod:

as dogs age beyond 2-YO, especially past 5-YO & markedly past 8-YO, all eye-diseases become more likely - 
everything from cataracts & PRA to dry-eye or detached retinae, including glaucoma [high pressure in the eye].

if a breeding-candidate tested with normal intra-ocular pressure at 18-MO & U bred her/him then, 
& the dog later developed glaucoma at 2 or 5 or 7, that trait would already have passed to the pups.

IME, most breeders whose breed has a tendency to glaucoma test their breeding stock *annually*, 
& once the dog retires from active breeding, at least bi-annually [every 2-years - just in case].


----------



## wuhana Pugs

Jess2308 said:


> Pugs:
> 
> Nothing recommended by the KC or breed clubs (shameful!) but responsible breeders IMO should be x raying for Hemivertebra. And hip scoring is starting to come into practice now too.


And should be eye tested clear of Entropian


----------



## chaka

Apologies if GSD are already on here and i've missed it.

Hip score (ideally imo score should be no higher than low teens total.
Elbow score (again my preference would be 0)
Haemophilia testing for males


----------



## collielover333

Border collie,
eyes,
hips,
t.n.s


----------



## leashedForLife

collielover333 said:


> Border collie,
> eyes,
> hips,
> t.n.s


what about the multiple drug-sensitivity, found in many Collie-breeds? 
the old adage, _"white feet, don't treat"_ is nowhere near sufficient warning. 
there are a number of non-collie breeds who are also affected, & should be tested.

there's a DNA test; i believe it's cheek-swab or blood sample, depending upon which lab U choose.


----------



## porchpotty

The basic tests are hip and elbow testing.


----------



## leashedForLife

collielover333 said:


> Border collie,
> eyes,
> hips,
> t.n.s





> originally posted by PorchPotty -
> 
> _The basic [BC pre-breeding] tests are hip & elbow [radiographs]._


please see post #68 in this thread for the article: 
AVAR's guide to congenital diseases in purebred dogs.

this is what it says re Border Collies: 


> *Border Collie*: 2, 52, 58, 64, 65, 86, 109, 149, 152, 186, 214, 221, 221a, 256


each of those NUMBERS indicates a heritable problem known in the breed.

Some will not have tests [yet] - others can be screened via bloodwork, DNA, x-ray, etc, 
& some only via *open medical histories* on parents, siblings, & other near-relatives - 
like bloat / GDV.

i'd strongly urge that anyone breeding BCs or buying a BC-pup demand a minimum of a *current eye-certificate* 
signed by a k9-opthalmologist, a blood-test for the MR1-variant for drug-sensitivity, hip/elbow rads, 
& for a prospective sire or dam, the dog should be at least 2-YO, & negative for _Brucella_ .


----------



## tinaa

I believe there is a need to test before breeding with the following:


Hip and elbow scoring

eye testing carried out annually


----------



## leashedForLife

tinaa said:


> I believe there is a need to test before breeding with the following:
> - Hip and elbow scoring
> - eye-[tests] ... annually


that's fine - but that's NOT what the thread is about; this is breed-specific recommended tests, 
which in Akitas & Siberians would include thyroid-panels at approx $85 to $100-usa, plus vWD for Akitas.

every breed has highly-specific potential heritable problems, & *every breeder* needs to know what they 
should & must test every prospective sire & dam for, so that they KNOW what the dogs are clear of, 
what they carry as recessives, & what they have as hidden asymptomatic problems - like UAP.

hip & elbow rads, plus a CERF-certificate annually, are nice... but that doesn't even include a Brucella test, 
to ensure that neither dog carries a nasty STD-critter that can cause miscarriage, still births, 
permanent sterility, & a chronic come-&-go weakening febrile illness that makes U hallucinate - 
Brucella is a *zoonosis,* humans can catch it; so can cattle, as well as dogs.


----------



## kalindra

German Shepherds:
Hip & elbow score (x-ray)
Haemophilia (males)
CDRM

Those are the more common ones.


----------



## ronnypaston

It is really very important to have several test before breeding and here are they that I would recommend: Hips and Elbows test, Eye test, Heart Test and Brucellosis Test. These tests are enough to know whether the dog is free of genetic problems or not.


----------



## russelgrane

I will recommend you to go for hip and elbow scoring, eye testing, DNA PLL, DNA test for L2 hga, DNA test for hc and NCL screening. This tests will help you out a lot to choose perfect pup.


----------



## leashedForLife

russelgrane said:


> I will recommend... hip & elbow [scores], eye [tests], DNA PLL, DNA test for L2 hga,
> DNA test for hc, & NCL screening.
> 
> *This tests will help you... to choose [the] perfect pup.*


This thread is about screens / tests BEFORE BREEDING - 
not testing individual pups, but potential sires & dams.  Please read the topic before posting? 
thanks.


----------



## leashedForLife

Eugener said:


> ...[re] dog breeding, [breeding dogs need]* a regular health check-up* to avoid further quality compromises.


*regular health check-ups* are fine - but they are given to EVERY dog, desexed or intact.

this thread is about *screening* before any intact dog is actually bred, & it's *breed-specific tests,*
not just the generic tests every dog & bitch must pass before breeding, such as the Brucella STD-test.


----------



## Sezzastar

I noticed the leonberger has to have a lot of tests done before breeding also. We asked at our vets and only part of the tests were £600, well we can't afford that so Ozzy will have to just do with our company at the moment!!

*Found this: *
" The following tests are to our mind absolutely necessary:

HD and ED-Xray as well as T3-T4-blood tests to make sure the thyroid gland is functioning as it should.

The following tests would be ideal:

HD-ED-Xrays, T3-T4-Test (possibly a complete blood examination), testing the heart (ultrasonic or Xray) as well as eye tests (for entropion, ectropion, cataract) and a possible examination of the nervous system (proper function of all nervous reflexes). "

*And the leonberger club of great britain says:*

"16) Dogs & Bitches should be micro chipped or tattooed before any of the tests in 17, 18 and 21 take place and these numbers record on all paperwork relating to these tests.

17) I will ensure that, under the K.C/B.V.A. scheme, the hip of both the sire and dam shall not exceed the total of 25 or shall not be higher that 15 on one side. The scores will be known before mating takes place.

18) All dogs must have their elbows x-rayed and scored before they are mated. Dogs/Bitches not to be bred from an elbow score of more than 1 and even then, preferable to a score of 0.

19) A stud dog owner will satisfy him or herself as to the suitability of the bitch's breeding and the conditions under which the litter would be reared and they will acknowledge their own responsibility for the resultant litter.

20) All stud dogs should be scored under the K.C/B.V.A. scheme before being used at a minimum age of 18 months. It is hoped that all health certificates that have not been published in the BRS to be forwarded to the Club for all litters if requested.

21) (i) Before mating takes place I will ensure that both the sire and dam have current valid eye certificates, within the last 12 months, clear of hereditary eye disease under the K.C/B.V.A. scheme. (Including those under investigation under schedule 1). (ii) If a foreign dog is used at stud it must meet the breeding requirements of the country where it resides and this must include hip scoring and eye testing. If a dog is imported it must then meet all of our Code of Ethics requirements before being bred with. "


----------



## Wildmoor

*GSDs*

I know its already on but the essentials are

Hip Scoring well bellow BMS with less than 4 points difference between L & R 
Elbow Scoring - should be 0
Haemophillia clear for males

Eye testing yearly for HC if English lines

some breeders do the following

Heart Testing
PD testing unless both parents genetically clear
DM testing
AF testing


----------



## Pudding

I am looking for an English cocker ..... what should the mum and dad have been tested for


----------



## Kaida

Pudding, for cockers: at least one parent DNA tested clear (or clear by parentage) of FN (familial nephropathy, a nasty kidney disease) and PRA (progressive retinal atrophy, early-onset blindness), a BVA eye test for other eye conditions including a gonioscopy for glaucoma (v. painful problem), and hip scoring (breed average currently 14 I believe).


----------



## Anwen55

Norwegian Buhund: Hip scoring (breed average currently around 14) annual testing for hereditary cataract


----------



## saimgee123

American bulldog and English bulldog
staffordshire bull terrier
Rhodesian ridgeback


----------



## leashedForLife

Wildmoor said:


> *GSDs*
> 
> ...the essentials are
> - Hip Scores well-below BMS, with less than 4 points difference between L & R
> - Elbow Score - should be 0
> - Haemophillia clear for males
> 
> Eye testing yearly for HC if English lines
> 
> some breeders [also] do...
> * Heart Test
> * PD test, unless both parents genetically clear
> * DM test
> * AF test


Please see post #68 for the most-comprehensive list i know of, for all breeds' specific worries;

*German Shepherd:*
10, 21, 27, 36, 38, 42, 43a, 44, 54, 55, 59, 65, 72, 72b, 75, 79a, 81, 83, 86, 89, 94a, 95, 
102, 103, 105, 109, 112, 114, 121, 122, 129a, 130, 221a, 131, 137, 140, 143a, 147, 148, 
149c, 152, 166, 168, 171a, 180, 186, 190a, 191, 192, 193a, 194, 202b, 208, 214a, 218a, 
220, 221, 221a, 225, 226, 229, 230, 231, 236, 238, 241, 243, 247, 250, 250b, 256, 258a, 
266, 270, 273a, 276, 283, 299b, 300, 306, 312, 316, 320, 327a, 330

Each of those numbers represents a very-specific health condition, known to affect GSDs.
i'd say hip-rads, heart ultrasounds, & hemophilia wouldn't even be a down-payment on the 
screens which Should Be Done, before breeding any GSD of either sex.

i'd also strongly suggest that both the prospective sire AND dam be at least 2-YO before mating 
for the first time, as 85% of problems that will affect an individual dog will show symptoms by 24-mos,
[per Padgett's text], plus *waiting* till the parents are 2-YO to breed adds an average of *2 years*
to the lifespan of their progeny - it's the simplest way known to increase lifespan. :thumbsup:


----------



## leashedForLife

Pudding said:


> I am looking for an English cocker ... what [tests] should the mum & dad have [had]?


Please see post #68 for the most-comprehensive list i know of, for all breeds' specific worries;
some of these will not have tests, but the near relatives must be free of the condition:

_*English Cocker Spaniel**:* 
42, 70, 88, 94, 103, 119, 135, 146, 147, 149b, 150, 166, 177, 186, 214, 221, 
221a, 226, 236, 245, 256, 259, 270, 304, 330_

Each number represents a very-specific health condition, known to affect Engl Cockers.

As above:
i'd also strongly suggest that both the prospective sire AND dam be at least 2-YO before mating 
for the first time, as 85% of problems that will affect an individual dog will show symptoms by 24-mos,
[per Padgett's text], plus waiting till the parents are 2-YO to breed adds an average of 2 years
to the lifespan of their progeny - it's the simplest way known to increase lifespan.


----------



## Wildmoor

leashedForLife said:


> Please see post #68 for the most-comprehensive list i know of, for all breeds' specific worries;
> 
> *German Shepherd:*
> 10, 21, 27, 36, 38, 42, 43a, 44, 54, 55, 59, 65, 72, 72b, 75, 79a, 81, 83, 86, 89, 94a, 95,
> 102, 103, 105, 109, 112, 114, 121, 122, 129a, 130, 221a, 131, 137, 140, 143a, 147, 148,
> 149c, 152, 166, 168, 171a, 180, 186, 190a, 191, 192, 193a, 194, 202b, 208, 214a, 218a,
> 220, 221, 221a, 225, 226, 229, 230, 231, 236, 238, 241, 243, 247, 250, 250b, 256, 258a,
> 266, 270, 273a, 276, 283, 299b, 300, 306, 312, 316, 320, 327a, 330
> 
> Each of those numbers represents a very-specific health condition, known to affect GSDs.
> i'd say hip-rads, heart ultrasounds, & hemophilia wouldn't even be a down-payment on the
> screens which Should Be Done, before breeding any GSD of either sex.
> 
> i'd also strongly suggest that both the prospective sire AND dam be at least 2-YO before mating
> for the first time, as 85% of problems that will affect an individual dog will show symptoms by 24-mos,
> [per Padgett's text], plus *waiting* till the parents are 2-YO to breed adds an average of *2 years*
> to the lifespan of their progeny - it's the simplest way known to increase lifespan. :thumbsup:


Different lines are genetically different and therefore carry different genetic problems in the UK Elbows and Shoulders are more of a problem than heart, it tends to be ones from poor breeding with heart murmers and other heart problems what may be correct for the USA doesnt necessarily mean it is correct for the rest of the world - I wouldnt touch unless sire/dam & grsire/grdam have clear elbows, A lot of conditions are sometimes not known until at least 5 years of age or later conditions such as DM, Epilepsy can be anything from 6mths to 5years.


----------



## BessieDog

Freyja said:


> Irish setters have to be tested clear for CLAD


Irish Setters should also be tested for:

PRA rcd1
PRA rcd4
and hip scored as well as CLAD

Then we get into clears and carriers which is a whole other discussion.


----------



## leashedForLife

Wildmoor said:


> Different lines are genetically different[,] & therefore carry different genetic problems[.]
> 
> _n the UK[,] Elbows & Shoulders are more [often] a problem than heart [issues], it tends to be
> [those UK-dogs who are poorly-bred which develop] heart [murmurs, sic] & other heart problems.
> 
> *[W]hat may be correct for the USA doesn't necessarily mean... correct for the rest of the world.* _


_
This is *not* "USA" - it's Any GSD around the world, as all of them ultimately 
descend from Germany in the late 1920s, developed from landrace herders.

AVAR was founded by a group of *veterinarians*, among them Jean Dodds;
feel free to cross-check her professional references. For the intro & 1st segment 
that i copied, see my original single-post here, #68 in the thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/1061204822-post68.html

If U would like further info on the health conditions ALL GSDs are prone to, see the book,
'Control of Canine Genetic Diseases ' by *George A. Padgett, DVM, geneticist*
Amazon.com: Control of Canine Genetic Diseases (Howell Reference Books) (0021898050045): George A. Padgett: Books
Use the "search" box to Look Inside & read about GSDs -

Or for Ur convenience, here's a PHOTO of heritable conditions listed on pg 204, Appendix I:








As U can clearly see, it's a bit more than elbows. If i've counted correctly, 
it's *139 heritable issues*, each represented by a number; to see what the number means, 
see Appendix II - they're listed numerically under the system affected [skeletal, GI, etc].


Wildmoor said:



I wouldn't [consider a GSD pup], unless sire & dam, plus grsire & grdam, have clear elbows.

[Many heritable] conditions [may] not [be] known until [a dog reaches] 5-YO or [older] - 
conditions such as DM, Epilepsy can [begin any time] from 6-MO to 5-YO.

Click to expand...

Please note that i quoted Padgett's figure, taken from retrospective research of affected dogs, 
which states that *85% of affected dogs will show symptoms by 2-YO.*
Clearly that means that approx 15% of affected dogs will show no symptoms at 2-YO,
& will develop them later. :001_smile: U're welcome._


----------



## leashedForLife

BessieDog said:


> Irish Setters should also be tested for:
> 
> PRA rcd1
> PRA rcd4
> and hip scored as well as CLAD
> 
> Then we get into clears & carriers, which is [another] whole discussion.


Padgett's list of heritable conditions, pg 206 of Appendix I:







conditions are listed by number, in Appendix-II [beginning on p. 250].

From AVAR's Guide to Heritable & Congenital Disorders in Dogs:


> _
> *Irish Setter:*
> 7, 10, 22, 27, 31, 37a, 40, 42, 61, 65, 79, 81, 88, 103, 109, 121, 129, 130, 131, 132, 136a,
> 138a, 140, 146, 147, 152, 166, 168, 172, 186, 191, 192, 198, 206a, 220, 221, 221a, 225,
> 243, 245, 250, 256, 258a, 262, 264, 273a, 275, 276, 311a, 312, 320, 324, 328, 329
> _


Beginning with this post, #70 of the thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/1061204833-post70.html
U can see what problem each number indicates.

As above:
i'd also strongly suggest that both the prospective sire AND dam be at least 2-YO before mating 
for the first time, as 85% of problems that will affect an individual dog will show symptoms by 24-mos,
[per Padgett's text], plus waiting till the parents are 2-YO to breed adds an average of 2 years
to the lifespan of their progeny - it's the simplest way known to increase lifespan.


----------



## saimgee123

I think hips, elbows scoring, and DM make sense and these tests are necessary before breeding. I think other diseases tests are also important and a breeder should kept in mind. I have a German Shepherd puppy and i was clear all health test before its breeding. see here German shepherd puppies for adoption


----------



## Wildmoor

leashedForLife said:


> This is *not* "USA" - it's Any GSD around the world, as all of them ultimately
> descend from Germany in the late 1920s, developed from landrace herders.
> 
> AVAR was founded by a group of *veterinarians*, among them Jean Dodds;
> feel free to cross-check her professional references. For the intro & 1st segment
> that i copied, see my original single-post here, #68 in the thread:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/1061204822-post68.html
> 
> If U would like further info on the health conditions ALL GSDs are prone to, see the book,
> _'Control of Canine Genetic Diseases '_ by *George A. Padgett, DVM, geneticist*
> Amazon.com: Control of Canine Genetic Diseases (Howell Reference Books) (0021898050045): George A. Padgett: Books
> Use the "search" box to Look Inside & read about GSDs -
> 
> Or for Ur convenience, here's a PHOTO of heritable conditions listed on pg 204, Appendix I:
> 
> View attachment 114547
> 
> As U can clearly see, it's a bit more than elbows. If i've counted correctly,
> it's *139 heritable issues*, each represented by a number; to see what the number means,
> see Appendix II - they're listed numerically under the system affected [skeletal, GI, etc].
> 
> Please note that i quoted Padgett's figure, taken from retrospective research of affected dogs,
> which states that *85% of affected dogs will show symptoms by 2-YO.*
> Clearly that means that approx 15% of affected dogs will show no symptoms at 2-YO,
> & will develop them later. :001_smile: U're welcome.


they may have all originally decended from the same stock but there are genetic differences even within the same country, it is proven that pure European Work Lines are genetically different than European Show lines, again the references you quote are US the book was published in 1998 - a lot more is known about the GSD and genetics traits and conditions now in particular the research completed at various European Universities, I dont need to read your links re the GSD I keep up to date with relevant research from the Universities concerned in the development of new tests and what I stated earlier still holds true, elbows are more a priority in work & showline, heart problems are more relevant to AKC stock and certain pet lines


----------



## leashedForLife

Wildmoor said:


> ...I don't need to read your links re the GSD,
> I keep up to date with relevant research from the Universities concerned in the development of new tests,
> & what I stated earlier still holds true, elbows are more a priority in work & showline,
> heart problems are more relevant to AKC stock and certain pet lines.


yes, dear. :yesnod:

heritable conditions in the GSD, per AVAR's list:


> *German Shepherd*:
> 10, 21, 27, 36, 38, 42, 43a, 44, 54, 55, 59, 65, 72, 72b, 75, 79a, 81, 83, 86, 89, 94a,
> 95, 102, 103, 105, 109, 112, 114, 121, 122, 129a, 130, 221a, 131, 137, 140, 143a,
> 147, 148, 149c, 152, 166, 168, 171a, 180, 186, 190a, 191, 192, 193a, 194, 202b,
> 208, 214a, 218a, 220, 221, 221a, 225, 226, 229, 230, 231, 236, 238, 241, 243,
> 247, 250, 250b, 256, 258a, 266, 270, 273a, 276, 283, 299b, 300, 306, 312, 316,
> 320, 327a, 330


and a partridge in a pear-tree... Singing:


----------



## Wildmoor

EPI - age off onset before the age of 4 years
Epilepsy age of onset - 6months to 5 years
DM - 5-14 years , average 8 years
Dilated Cardiomyopathy 2- 5 years
Heamangio 7-10 years
Pannus - 6years plus
AF although young dogs can get from about 10 month the average age of onset is 5 years 
Bloat in GSDs -typical age is 5-7 years 
Atopic Dermititis from 6months to 3 years 
SLE although it as been seen in dogs as young as 4 month average age of onset is 6 years

since his book was published there is much more knowledge I could go on with the list but is will probably be lost on you the above conditions are inherited in the GSD and are the most prevalent apart from HD & ED


----------



## Wildmoor

leashedForLife said:


> yes, dear. :yesnod:
> 
> heritable conditions in the GSD, per AVAR's list:
> 
> and a partridge in a pear-tree... Singing:


I would keep your sarcasm to yourself and stick to your own breed if you have any knowledge of that!


----------



## Bonzo

tashi said:


> Tests that are deemed necessary for the good of the breed


Hello Tashi,
I am new to the idea of breeding my male dog and am trying to get the facts... so thanks for a very interesting forum.

My basic question in this thread is to clarify what you mean by "deemed necessary". Is that by the law? I obviously do not want to break the law... so want to clarify what the legal obligations are, testing the health of the dog, getting a breeder's license (even if you are doing it a few times with one dog) and what if you are accepting money for doing it, does that change the legality of the process?

Thank you kindly,
Mark (on behalf of Bonzo, who REALLY wants to know)


----------



## BessieDog

Bonzo said:


> Hello Tashi,
> I am new to the idea of breeding my male dog and am trying to get the facts... so thanks for a very interesting forum.
> 
> My basic question in this thread is to clarify what you mean by "deemed necessary". Is that by the law? I obviously do not want to break the law... so want to clarify what the legal obligations are, testing the health of the dog, getting a breeder's license (even if you are doing it a few times with one dog) and what if you are accepting money for doing it, does that change the legality of the process?
> 
> Thank you kindly,
> Mark (on behalf of Bonzo, who REALLY wants to know)


Health testing is necessary to prevent passing on inheritable problems in the breed. Some breeds are prone to some things, some to others. You need to research your breed (a breed club is a good start) to find what the recommended tests are.

It is not a legal requirement, but a moral one. For example, my breed is testing for inheritable blindness problems - who'd want to breed pups who are likely to become blind due to the genes passed down from their parents? Many large breeds need to have their hips tested to help prevent the pups suffering from hip dysplasia in the future.

Before you consider breeding from your dog please ask yourself, why? It is unlikely that many bitch owners would want to breed with an unknown dog - has he been shown and has he done well? A stud dog needs to be a good example of the breed as well as having the recommended health tests done and have good results.

Breeding from your dog may very well change his character - once he has serviced a bitch that may well become all that's on his mind in the future.

I see that you have commented on the poem about irresponsible breeding. Unless you have an exceptional dog that matches the breed standard and has a great temperament then any pups he sires may well end up without homes and in a rescue. Responsible breeding is not something to be undertaken lightly, and only the very best dogs should be bred from.


----------



## Bonzo

BessieDog said:


> It is not a legal requirement, but a moral one.


Hi Bessie,

I'm relieved to hear that. I understand your viewpoint, and it comes, it seems, from someone who takes the genetic development of a dog's physical condition seriously. That does have a place, but on the other hand, the best dog's I have owned, other than this gorgeous specimen I now own, have been randomly created mongrels.

I place the character of the dog WAY above it's eyeball size or whether it's grand uncle had hip issues. I say this purely because Bonzo was the runt of his litter, and is the only dog I have ever come across who has zero aggression, zero terratorialism, and will befriend every and anyone. His sweet nature would out-weigh any physical defect he or his offspring could have, and for that reason I would breed him, just to have a piece of Bonzo that is kept alive.

He is a registered pedigree, but (with respect to those who do care a lot abou t this aspect of dog breeding) for me that is besides the point.

On another topic, I couldnt find where one would advertise him as a stud on the site, is there a dedicated "stud gallery"?

Kind regards,
Mark


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bonzo said:


> Hi Bessie,
> 
> I'm relieved to hear that. I understand your viewpoint, and it comes, it seems, from someone who takes the genetic development of a dog's physical condition seriously. That does have a place, but on the other hand, the best dog's I have owned, other than this gorgeous specimen I now own, have been randomly created mongrels.
> 
> I place the character of the dog WAY above it's eyeball size or whether it's grand uncle had hip issues. I say this purely because Bonzo was the runt of his litter, and is the only dog I have ever come across who has zero aggression, zero terratorialism, and will befriend every and anyone. His sweet nature would out-weigh any physical defect he or his offspring could have, and for that reason I would breed him, just to have a piece of Bonzo that is kept alive.
> 
> He is a registered pedigree, but (with respect to those who do care a lot abou t this aspect of dog breeding) for me that is besides the point.
> 
> On another topic, I couldnt find where one would advertise him as a stud on the site, is there a dedicated "stud gallery"?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Mark


No, there is no *stud gallery* or pups allowed for sale on this forum.

As regards your dog, we all own the best dogs in the world. If we all bred from every single dog, then it would be even more of a dire situation with rescue. How would you feel if your boy didn't produce exceptionally wonderful pups, but that it turned out he had the potential to produce completely different character pups? You're not mixing together two sets of genes to create the best of something when you breed, you're experimenting with generations of genetics, and that's why you look at what's behind your dogs, what's behind them, etc, etc, and use all that knowledge AND health tests to possibly breed, if you believe you have done everything possible to produce pups that will have a happy, healthy life. Or you can simply bung two dogs together and hope for the best like the vast majority of breeders, rescues are full of the fall out from that sort of litter.

If I were you, given your experience, I'd keep your boy's genes to himself and do a lot of research before you make any firm decisions.


----------



## tashi

Bonzo said:


> Hi Bessie,
> 
> I'm relieved to hear that. I understand your viewpoint, and it comes, it seems, from someone who takes the genetic development of a dog's physical condition seriously. That does have a place, but on the other hand, the best dog's I have owned, other than this gorgeous specimen I now own, have been randomly created mongrels.
> 
> I place the character of the dog WAY above it's eyeball size or whether it's grand uncle had hip issues. I say this purely because Bonzo was the runt of his litter, and is the only dog I have ever come across who has zero aggression, zero terratorialism, and will befriend every and anyone. His sweet nature would out-weigh any physical defect he or his offspring could have, and for that reason I would breed him, just to have a piece of Bonzo that is kept alive.
> 
> He is a registered pedigree, but (with respect to those who do care a lot abou t this aspect of dog breeding) for me that is besides the point.
> 
> On another topic, I couldnt find where one would advertise him as a stud on the site, is there a dedicated "stud gallery"?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Mark


We don't allow it on here, so no stud gallery I am afraid. But health tests are really important, what breed is he?


----------



## rocco33

> I say this purely because Bonzo was the runt of his litter, and is the only dog I have ever come across who has zero aggression, zero terratorialism, and will befriend every and anyone. *His sweet nature would out-weigh any physical defect he or his offspring could have,* and for that reason I would breed him, just to have a piece of Bonzo that is kept alive.


So you are happy to risk producing puppies with health problems?

Good temperament may outweigh health problems for you, but it won't for puppy buyers who may end up paying thousands in vet treatment, not to mention watching their beloved pet suffer.

If he is the only dog you have come across that has zero aggression, I wonder what dogs you are mixing with? Besides, all dogs are capable of aggression, but that information would take a long post and take this thread off topic to answer.


----------



## Bonzo

Sleeping_Lion said:


> If I were you, given your experience,


Luckily for me that is not the case, and your opinion is safe with you... as is mine.

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bonzo said:


> Luckily that is not the case, and your opinion is safe with you... as is mine.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark.


You are entirely welcome to your opinion, we all have them, but given that you have to ask about health tests, and obviously weren't aware of them, or the complexity surrounding breeding, then I really doubt you have much, if any experience. I could be entirely wrong, but nothing you've posted convinces me otherwise I'm afraid.

What breed is your dog?


----------



## Bonzo

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You are entirely welcome to your opinion, we all have them, but given that you have to ask about health tests, and obviously weren't aware of them, or the complexity surrounding breeding, then I really doubt you have much, if any experience. I could be entirely wrong, but nothing you've posted convinces me otherwise I'm afraid.
> 
> What breed is your dog?


wow, your arrogance is staggering.

there is huge complexity in making tea, or there can be if you choose that to be your field of expertise. If you could ask a dog how complex breeding is, they would laugh at the notion of it being complex... it is people who make it "complex".

from my perspective, equally valid but different from a "serious" dog breeder, two great dogs who can be bred, should be bred. I'd much rather see a lot of interesting mongrels than the same old carbon copy, pedigreed dogs.

over and out (and unsubscribed from this tiresome conversation)
Mark.


----------



## BessieDog

And so we can expect the rescue numbers to increase once again, and for new owners to be hit with huge vets bills.

I'm guessing the breed was a staffie.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bonzo said:


> wow, your arrogance is staggering.
> 
> there is huge complexity in making tea, or there can be if you choose that to be your field of expertise. If you could ask a dog how complex breeding is, they would laugh at the notion of it being complex... it is people who make it "complex".
> 
> from my perspective, equally valid but different from a "serious" dog breeder, two great dogs who can be bred, should be bred. I'd much rather see a lot of interesting mongrels than the same old carbon copy, pedigreed dogs.
> 
> over and out (and unsubscribed from this tiresome conversation)
> Mark.


Wow, my arrogance, you're willing to produce pups without doing any research, except ask if it's the law to health test potential breeding stock. Instead of replying with your breed of dog, and actually reading more about what is involved with breeding, you're just resorting to accusations about people you don't know because that's really all you can do. Unless you are actually defending your right to breed dogs knowing they could potentially have serious health problems, but hey, your dog's a nice dog so what does that matter?

Maybe take a step back and read your own posts, rocco33 has summed it up very well I think, you need to think very long and hard about using your dog at stud at all if you do not have the relevant knowledge and experience. There are plenty of people out there who are doing just the same as you are thinking of doing, it's not illegal, but when you look at the number of dogs being bred, the number being rehomed and put to sleep, you have to ask yourself why you would want to potentially add to that number? If I'm arrogant for asking you that, or trying to bring to your attention that breeding is more of a complex issue than you perhaps think it is, then fine, I'm arrogant.

And yes, you're right, making a cup of tea is complex.


----------



## rocco33

Bonzo said:


> *wow, your arrogance is staggering*.
> 
> there is huge complexity in making tea, or there can be if you choose that to be your field of expertise. If you could ask a dog how complex breeding is, they would laugh at the notion of it being complex... it is people who make it "complex".
> 
> from my perspective, equally valid but different from a "serious" dog breeder, two great dogs who can be bred, should be bred. I'd much rather see a lot of interesting mongrels than the same old carbon copy, pedigreed dogs.
> 
> over and out (and unsubscribed from this tiresome conversation)
> Mark.


Your own arrogance is alarming. As are your breeding plans. You clearly have no idea about temperament or behaviour and are planning to offer your dog at stud on temperament alone.

TBH, your writing style (and ideas) are very similar to another recent poster who would possibly share your views - there seem to be a few 'new members' joining to say the same thing at the moment


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

BessieDog said:


> And so we can expect the rescue numbers to increase once again, and for new owners to be hit with huge vets bills.
> 
> I'm guessing the breed was a staffie.


The thought did pass fleetingly through my head that it was going to turn out to be a rare blue staffy but I am currently refusing to allow that preconception to sit in my head. It would be nice if the person had actually posted their breed, there are plenty of posts on here about breeding, including cross breeding, and potential issues surrounding health, including those linked to conformation, but if they're not even willing to read this one thread I'm afraid they're not going to find the information they need.


----------



## Lizz1155

Please correct me if I'm wrong: I thought although health tests prior to breeding were not legally mandatory, if the puppy does turn out to have a health problem which could have been tested for, the owner of the puppy could _easily_ sue the breeder so that they have to pay the puppy's health costs?

Something to do with the sales-of-goods act and selling a "faulty good"?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Lizz1155 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong: I thought although health tests prior to breeding were not legally mandatory, if the puppy does turn out to have a health problem which could have been tested for, the owner of the puppy could _easily_ sue the breeder so that they have to pay the puppy's health costs?
> 
> Something to do with the sales-of-goods act and selling a "faulty good"?


You're not wrong entirely, although I'm not sure if I read something about it not actually coming under the sale of goods, but I'm sure there has been a case of a puppy buyer suing a breeder for not undertaking the relevant health tests but I don't know just how much the breeder told them or even if they misled them. Unfortunately, not enough people know about health testing full stop, including puppy buyers. I regularly get emails asking if I'm breeding a litter and please could I tell them the cost of a chocolate puppy bitch/dog? It's very rare indeed that I am asked about health tests on my dogs alone, and it's rare I get a reply when I respond and explain that they need to ask about health tests, and offer to help them find a litter from a good breeder.


----------



## leashedForLife

Bonzo said:


> [BessieDog's] viewpoint... comes... from someone who takes the genetic development of a dog's physical condition
> seriously. That does have a place, but OTOH, the best [dogs] I've owned, other than this gorgeous specimen...
> have been randomly [bred] mongrels.
> 
> I place the character of the dog WAY above... eyeball-size or [if her / his] granduncle had hip issues.
> 
> ...Bonzo was the *runt of his litter*, & is the only dog I've ever [met] who has zero aggression,
> zero territorialism, & will befriend every & anyone. *His sweet nature would out-weigh any physical defect
> he or his offspring could have, & for that reason I'd breed him, just to have a piece of Bonzo that is kept alive.*
> 
> He [has] a registered pedigree...


Mark, 
50% of the dogs born who are bred out of registered parents are MALE. Given the number of litters 
which any one stud can sire [especially when owned by an unethical profit-minded person], as few as 10%
of those male dogs, CHOSEN WITH CARE, could maintain gene-diversity while avoiding doubling-up on bad genes;
they'd need to check COI & test or screen extensively, but it could be done.

U don't mention showing Ur dog in the breed-ring, so i'm going to assume that the only person who has
passed judgement on his "*gorgeous*" quality is U --- bear in mind that U are inherently biased, since
just like the mother of an infant or the author of a book, every one of them thinks theirs is a masterpiece.
He needs to be evaluated, in or OUT of the breed ring, against the breed standard - by a disinterested 
3rd party who is knowledgeable about his breed.

What breed is he? I know, i know, it doesn't matter to U, U love him purely because of his wonderful, 
wonderful temperament, his inner qualities, not his outer appearance or his skeletal structure or any other
physical or health factor - it's his personality that U think MUST BE preserved. However, his breed 
also influences how many prospective studs there may be in the gene-pool.

If he's in a very rare breed, he may be of value even if he has some significant flaws - depending upon
just what they might be; if he's an exceedingly common breed, a relatively-minor but troublesome issue - 
one that's dam*ed hard to REMOVE, once it's present --- could make him useless, as a stud.

Also, as an FYI:
Aside from *fear - * timidity, shyness, sound-sensitive, etc; & *aggression -* dog-dog aggro, 
human-directed aggro, predatory behavior, & related issues --- very little of his "wonderful personality" is a 
heritable trait. His temperament was partially inherited, of course, but the vast majority of his personality 
was shaped by his *experiences, over his lifespan so far - & his pups won't inherit HIS life, they'd have 
individual & very particular lives, all their own, from in utero to birth, their littermates, their breeder's 
home [the dam's owner], their early puphood there, their first homes, growing up, puberty, 
& adulthood.* None of that is heritable - they would be, just as he was, shaped by their lives.

U cannot use his "wonderful personality", which is *90% not heritable*, as the prime reason to breed him.

His physical traits, which are *all* heritable, must be screened to know if he's a worthy sire. Since none of us
has X-ray vision, that means joint radiographs, DNA-tests for PRA & more, possibly skin-punches, or other,
breed-specific tests.
.
.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bonzo said:


> Hi Bessie,
> 
> I'm relieved to hear that. I understand your viewpoint, and it comes, it seems, from someone who takes the genetic development of a dog's physical condition seriously. That does have a place, but on the other hand, the best dog's I have owned, other than this gorgeous specimen I now own, have been randomly created mongrels.
> 
> I place the character of the dog WAY above it's eyeball size or whether it's grand uncle had hip issues. I say this purely because Bonzo was the runt of his litter, and is the only dog I have ever come across who has zero aggression, zero terratorialism, and will befriend every and anyone. His sweet nature would out-weigh any physical defect he or his offspring could have, and for that reason I would breed him, *just to have a piece of Bonzo that is kept alive*.
> 
> He is a registered pedigree, but (with respect to those who do care a lot abou t this aspect of dog breeding) for me that is besides the point.
> 
> On another topic, I couldnt find where one would advertise him as a stud on the site, is there a dedicated "stud gallery"?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Mark


Just another thought, if he's a pedigree, and not a rare breed, he's likely to have many, many relatives out there. There's no need to breed from every dog to keep them all going every time, I have the best character out of my four sat next to me on the sofa, she's a lovely girl, has a temperament to die for, is superb with other dogs, kids etc, bomb proof! She's had a few health tests, and because her elbow plates were questionable, I decided not to go ahead and breed from her. But her pedigree is one with numerous, numerous well known names in there, and in fact all three Labradors I own are close relatives, having her half sister, and a daughter from her half sister. If I couldn't breed on from any of my dogs, there are other relatives out there who will keep those lines alive, and although I may initially be sad, the thing is, you've always got to do what's best for your dog(s) and not let your own emotions make the decisions for you. Any breeding is done for entirely selfish reasons, because otherwise we wouldn't breed at all, but the motivating factor has to be that you are doing your very best to produce the healthiest and best examples of a *breed* or *type* rather than breeding because you love your dogs and think they are cracking characters 

Anyway, I'm off to sort my dogs out and get my tea on the go. I do hope you haven't disappeared for good and will try and read through some of the answers and threads. Do bear in mind that none of us can make you read posts how they are meant, your interpretation of how things are posted may not be exactly how it's implied, what might sound harsh or blunt is simply honest and truthful, but none of us like hearing any criticism, or implied criticisms about our dogs, after all, we all own the best dogs in the world, well I do.


----------



## leashedForLife

Understanding inherited causes of canine bloat

we know that heredity is a factor - but how much?


----------



## Kroon12

Eye Tested For PHPV  (Persitent Hyperplastic Primary Vitreous)

Eye Tested For PPSC (Posterior Polar Subcapsular Cataract)


----------



## newfiesmum

This thread was start over six years ago and someone has dragged it up just to advertise their products. Geez! :nonod:


----------



## Caitlin Frandsen

tashi said:


> Tests that are deemed necessary for the good of the breed
> 
> Please post here the ones that are known to help members do not use for chat and if you disagree please contact original poster to amend the original post so as not to confuse people
> 
> Thankyou


What tests do i need for a blue heeler?


----------



## Rafa

Caitlin Frandsen said:


> What tests do i need for a blue heeler?


I would speak to your Vet about that.


----------



## O2.0

Caitlin Frandsen said:


> What tests do i need for a blue heeler?


ACD? What country are you in? What registry? 
OFA's CHIC program in the US requires hips, elbows, eyes, PRA on the parents. Puppies should be BAER tested for congenital deafness.


----------



## Burrowzig

sallyanne said:


> Poodle Health Problems
> 
> Progressive Retinal Atrophy a disorder of the eye in which the light cells in the retina wither and die due to insufficient blood supply. the disease progresses Gradually, results in blindness and has no known cure. Its onset in the Poodle is between 5 to 6 years old. The presence of PRA can be detected by ophthalmascopic examination by a veterinary ophthalmologist.
> 
> Corneal Dystrophy - Corneal dystrophies" are diseases of the cornea that are bilateral, non-inflammatory and inherited.
> 
> Legg-Calve'-Perthes - a disorder in which non-inflammatory a vascular necrosis of the femoral neck and head result in one of both of a young dog's rear legs becoming lame. Irritability and pain are other primary symptoms. Some dogs recover and function without treatment, but in severe case surgical removal of the femur head is indicated.
> 
> Patella Sub-luxation - or slipped kneecap, a condition in which the patella slides in and out of the groove where it is normally held in place by ligaments. This causes hopping or favoring of the leg until the kneecap slips back into place. In some cases, in can be surgically corrected.
> 
> Epilepsy - a neurological disorder marked by recurring seizures that follow episodic, abnormal discharges of electrical impulses by nerve cells in the brain. As in humans, it is controlled with drugs such as Phenobarbital or Dilantin.
> 
> Hypothyroidism - a condition resulting from an inadequate production of thyroid hormone. Also treated with drug therapy, its symptoms include a coarse, brittle coat that falls out, thickening and discoloration of the skin, lethargy, obesity, mental slowness and irregular heart cycles.
> 
> Cryptorchidism - or undescended testicle, a condition in which one or both testicles are retained in the abdominal cavity. Hormone injections, given to stimulate testicular descent, sometimes are successful. When the treatment is unsuccessful, removal of the testicles is recommended because cryptorchid testicles may become cancerous.
> 
> Mitral Valve Disease - The heart consists of 4 chambers - 2 atria and 2 ventricles. The atrioventricular (AV) valves ensure that the blood flows from the atria to the ventricles when the heart beats. A defect in the mitral valve (the left atrioventricular valve) causes backflow of blood into the left atrium, or mitral regurgitation. Less commonly, a narrowing or stenosis of the valve can be identified. Because of the leaky valve, the heart is less efficient at pumping blood to the body.
> 
> Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA) - A decrease in the number of red blood cells (RBC's) or the amount of hemoglobin, resulting in a decrease in the oxygen- carrying capacity of the blood.
> 
> Cushings Disease - This is a disease that occurs from the overproduction of cortisone by the adrenal glands.


Also Addison's disease.


----------



## Sunday the pug

What tests for pugs? Please


----------



## Siskin

Sunday the pug said:


> What tests for pugs? Please


https://www.dogbreedhealth.com/pug/


----------



## acd2030

Caitlin Frandsen said:


> What tests do i need for a blue heeler?


BAER
CAER
OFA Elbows
OFA or PennHip Hips
PRA & PLL


----------



## SusieRainbow

acd2030 said:


> BAER
> CAER
> OFA Elbows
> OFA or PennHip Hips
> PRA & PLL


This thread has been inactive for over a year and the OP is no longer with us.


----------



## rachel.isherwood

Australian labradoodles

hips, elbows, eyes
if first time breeder a full genetic Australian labradoodle panel for breed 
regularly EIC and IC, as carriers legitimately used as studs, PRA as parent breeds prone
but every 2 generations best practice to do a full Australian labradoodle screening test even if parents clear just to pick up any anomalies. However, don't use the panels that cover all conditions not even relevant to your breed as the key information gets lost in the hundreds that are not relevant. Most of all avoid inbreeding even if panels clear


----------



## simplysardonic

rachel.isherwood said:


> Australian labradoodles
> 
> hips, elbows, eyes
> if first time breeder a full genetic Australian labradoodle panel for breed
> regularly EIC and IC, as carriers legitimately used as studs, PRA as parent breeds prone
> but every 2 generations best practice to do a full Australian labradoodle screening test even if parents clear just to pick up any anomalies. However, don't use the panels that cover all conditions *not even relevant to your breed* as the key information gets lost in the hundreds that are not relevant. Most of all avoid inbreeding even if panels clear


I thought they were calling this particular doodle mix a cobberdog these days.

The 'Australian labradoodle' (which is not a breed & no Kennel Clubs recognise them as such BTW) has supposedly got several different breeds in their background, not just labrador & poodle, so what about the tests for the cocker spaniels. American cockers, IWS & curly coated retrievers?

Given that most of the original stock were from 2 notorious puppy farms that bred from untested, tempermentally unsound dogs (along with early neutering so they can have the monopoly on the doodle market) I don't understand how the breeders can even know what breeds & hereditary conditions might be lurking in their dogs' backgrounds.


----------



## rachel.isherwood

simplysardonic said:


> I thought they were calling this particular doodle mix a cobberdog these days.
> 
> The 'Australian labradoodle' (which is not a breed & no Kennel Clubs recognise them as such BTW) has supposedly got several different breeds in their background, not just labrador & poodle, so what about the tests for the cocker spaniels. American cockers, IWS & curly coated retrievers?
> 
> Given that most of the original stock were from 2 notorious puppy farms that bred from untested, tempermentally unsound dogs (along with early neutering so they can have the monopoly on the doodle market) I don't understand how the breeders can even know what breeds & hereditary conditions might be lurking in their dogs' backgrounds.


RE the testing when it comes to genetic testing companies more of them have Australian labradoodle as a know selection for a genetic panel. it is quite a comprehensive panel that includes the important tests from the known infusion breeds. Breed associations like WALA also require genetic profiling with has to match up with the lines and bre3eds stated, so I am not disagreeing with any historical statement, but there is a big emphasis on preventing inbreeding, genetic health testing, genetic profiling and hip/elbow /eye in any of the associations now. I personally as a breeder provide a lifetime genetic health guarantee for


*Disorder**Mutation**Result*Centronuclear myopathy (CNM)CLEAR Congenital Macrothrombocytopaeniac.745G>A (Cavalier)CLEAR Degenerative Myelopathy (DM)c.100G>ACLEAR Exercise-Induced Collapse (EIC)c.767G>TCLEAR Glycogen Storage Disease VII (Phosphofructokinase deficiency)c.2228G>ACLEAR Hyperuricosuria (HUU)c.563G>TCLEAR Hereditary nasal parakeratosis (HNPK)c.972T>GCLEAR Neonatal encephalopathy with seizures (NEWS)c.152T>GCLEAR Progressive Retinal Atrophy (Rod-cone dysplasia 4) (RCD4)c.3149_3150insCCLEAR Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA-PRCD) (PRA-PRCD)c.5G>ACLEAR Skeletal Dysplasia 2 (SD2)c.143G>CCLEAR Von Willebrand Disease I (VWD1)

this would be a standard Australian labradoodle panel which includes key conditions from the original breeds and alongside genetic profiling I think is at least a genuine attempt to ensure health as much as possible on the testing side

I'm not saying there isn't more to learn/ do. I think that's how we keep improving


----------

